# Forum vecchio chiuso



## oceansize (4 Novembre 2010)

> Il forum vecchio è stato chiuso completamente.
> 
> In un futuro ancora da definire, i contenuti saranno trasferiti in archivio ed *eventualmente* resi nuovamente visibili.
> 
> Lo Staff si riserva di svolgere questo lavoro nei tempi disponibili, a loro discrezione.


Come mai è stato chiuso? 
spero che presto le discussioni possano tornare leggibili, ci sono tante storie che possono essere d'aiuto, soprattutto per chi si affaccia per la prima volta.
Sempre che sia ancora questo lo spirito del forum.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> Come mai è stato chiuso?
> spero che presto le discussioni possano tornare leggibili, ci sono tante storie che possono essere d'aiuto, soprattutto per chi si affaccia per la prima volta.
> Sempre che sia ancora questo lo spirito del forum.


Vuolsi così colà dove si puote e più non dimandare.
Allora mia cara, parliamone:
Un gesto dall'altissimo valore simbolico: CHIUDERE CON IL PASSATO.
Acqua passata non macina più.
Non pensi che sia più importante salvaguardare la presenza serena qui degli utenti che frequentano questo forum?
Andiamo avanti.
Al raduno c'è stata una stretta di mano tra me e l'Imperatore.
Quel patto per me ha un significato immenso, ci sono strette di mano tra due nobili, che valgono più di cento matrimoni.
E' stato chiuso, per incentivare il futuro del forum.

Pensa alla storia mia cara.
Nell'Aprile del 1945, si volle voltar pagina.
Nessuno aveva più voglia di patire.
L'ansia di libertà ebbe il sopravvento.

Amica mia, sono stato a Berlino, credici, i Berlinesi dicono, qui nel 1989 è crollato quel muro, nessuno più ha voglia di pensare che fu innalzato nel 1961.

é un gesto catartico.
Abbandono la vecchia vita per una vita nuova.

Lasciamo andare via il passato...quel che è stato è stato.

Altrimenti passiamo la vita spaventati dagli spettri del passato.
Dai rigurgiti di memoria.
Il passato non conta più.

Dai rilassati, spassiamocela XD


----------



## Amoremio (4 Novembre 2010)

questa cosa mi addolora veramente

ma perchè?


----------



## Sid (4 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa cosa mi addolora veramente
> 
> ma perchè?


 
A  me, invece, infastidisce.

E poi... mi si aprono una serie di domande che, come ho già imparato, resteranno senza risposte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2010)

Io non posso tenere il forum vecchio aperto in questo modo - il software è antiquato e fa acqua da tutte le parti. Da mesi ho in programma di metterlo in archivio. Una volta archiviato, sarà necessario richiedere le chiavi. Non saranno ammessi i soliti ignoti alla consultazione, e mi pare giusto.

In genere, ho visto che "il vecchio" è sorgente continua di polemiche sul passato. Si rinfaccia in continuazione cose vecchie alla gente che vive oggi e ora, non solo dal DOL che è ancora più vecchio, ma ora anche dal vecchio Tradi. In questo modo si nega alle persone di evolversi e di cambiare.

Tradotto significa che si continua a rompere le scatole agli utenti e si continua a ricercare le somiglianze per stanare cloni e per minacciare la divulgazione di dati _abbastanza privati _alle _persone di interesse_. Dico abbastanza privati, perché molti di questi dati sono pubblicamente accessibili, ma indirizzati alle persone _giuste_, possono creare diversi "disagi e problemi".

Mi rendo conto che non è facile gestire un forum con la tematica Tradimento. Ma cerco di fare il meglio possibile. Non posso accontentare tutti, ovvio, ma devo prendere decisioni perché la vita si continua a svolgere soprattutto nell'oggi e domani.


----------



## Mari' (4 Novembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io non posso tenere il forum vecchio aperto in questo modo - il software è antiquato e fa acqua da tutte le parti. Da mesi ho in programma di metterlo in archivio. Una volta archiviato, sarà necessario richiedere le chiavi. Non saranno ammessi i soliti ignoti alla consultazione, e mi pare giusto.
> 
> In genere, ho visto che "il vecchio" è sorgente continua di polemiche sul passato. Si rinfaccia in continuazione cose vecchie alla gente che vive oggi e ora, non solo dal DOL che è ancora più vecchio, ma ora anche dal vecchio Tradi. In questo modo si nega alle persone di evolversi e di cambiare.
> 
> ...


Basta che ne accontenti uno/A :cooldue: e torna il sereno ... purtoppo c'e' una grande cosa che ci differenzia dalle "bestie", la MEMORIA leasantry:




:ciao:​


----------



## Sid (4 Novembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io non posso tenere il forum vecchio aperto in questo modo - *il software è antiquato e fa acqua da tutte le parti*. Da mesi ho in programma di metterlo in archivio. Una volta archiviato, sarà necessario richiedere le chiavi. Non saranno ammessi i soliti ignoti alla consultazione, e mi pare giusto.


Trovo che questa spiegazione abbia un senso.
Se invece il senso che si sarebbe dovuto percepire era "qui si rinnega il passato", l'operazione mi lasciava perplessa.

Quanto al resto che hai scritto, e non ho quotato, io personalmente credo poco al repulisti.
L'animo umano è sempre quello.
Spesso poi c'è la tendenza a rivestire dei "ruoli", pertanto se un gruppo è composto da A, B, C, D, E... e ad un certo punto A viene eliminato e B e C restano, è abbastanza probabile che qualcuno prenda il posto di A. Addirittura a volte, invece di D ed E, potrebbero essere proprio B o C, a cui A era antipatico.

Comunque... è vero... Qui il rischio privacy è molto elevato nel momento stesso in cui una persona viene identificata nel reale


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Basta che ne accontenti uno/A :cooldue: e torna il sereno ... purtoppo c'e' una grande cosa che ci differenzia dalle "bestie", *la MEMORIA* leasantry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho un grande vuoto di memoria attorno a me ... 

View attachment 3742


----------



## Mari' (4 Novembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho un grande vuoto di memoria attorno a me ...
> 
> View attachment 329



SOLO quando Vuoi tu  .​


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (4 Novembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In genere, ho visto che "il vecchio" è sorgente continua di polemiche sul passato. Si rinfaccia in continuazione cose vecchie alla gente che vive oggi e ora, non solo dal DOL che è ancora più vecchio, ma ora anche dal vecchio Tradi. *In questo modo si nega alle persone di evolversi e di cambiare.*


Confermo il mio pensiero su di te: sei uomo saggio nella gestione del forum e veramente super partes.

Non posso far altro che rinnovarti la mia stima


----------



## Mari' (4 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Confermo il mio pensiero su di te: sei uomo saggio nella gestione del forum e veramente super partes.
> 
> Non posso far altro che rinnovarti la mia stima



BRAVO! :up: Cosi si fa  si lecca :up: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Novembre 2010)




----------



## oceansize (4 Novembre 2010)

bah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SOLO quando Vuoi tu  .​


hips :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Trovo che questa spiegazione abbia un senso.
> Se invece il senso che si sarebbe dovuto percepire era "qui si rinnega il passato", l'operazione mi lasciava perplessa.
> 
> Quanto al resto che hai scritto, e non ho quotato, io personalmente credo poco al repulisti.
> ...


Nessuno rinnega niente.
Direi che non è bello strumentalizzare il passato per squalificare il presente e impidire un glorioso futuro.
Ok, ok, okXD, ci sono i nostalgici di Checco Beppe, ok...
Ma questa è un'altra storia.
Una volta c'era la lira, ora c'è l'euro...ok?


----------



## Mari' (4 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Nessuno rinnega niente.*
> Direi che non è bello strumentalizzare il passato per squalificare il presente e impidire un glorioso futuro.
> Ok, ok, okXD, ci sono i nostalgici di Checco Beppe, ok...
> Ma questa è un'altra storia.
> Una volta c'era la lira, ora c'è l'euro...ok?



... e ci credo :updue: ... basta delete/cancella, e' tutto torna a posto  .


----------



## Amoremio (5 Novembre 2010)

capisco il software
capisco la volontà di evitare casini (anche se ... vabbè sarebbe inutile e lunga questione)

capisco...

ma ci stanno storie là dentro (non di tutti, quelle di chi si è esposto perchè era funzionale alla sua esigenza profonda) e dolore, lacrime e carezze e solidarietà

uno spicchio di vita
anche della mia

mi fa piacere sapere che potrò accedervi ancora tramite archivio
mi spiace che non sia accessibile per chi potrebbe cercarci risposte in un momento di difficoltà
io lessi per mesi prima di iscrivermi


----------



## Cat (5 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuolsi così colà dove si puote e più non dimandare.
> Allora mia cara, parliamone:
> Un gesto dall'altissimo valore simbolico: CHIUDERE CON IL PASSATO.
> Acqua passata non macina più.
> ...


 




concordo con quanto hai scritto e con il gesto di admin.
parole e gesto che denotano intelligenza e lungimiranza.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> capisco il software
> capisco la volontà di evitare casini (anche se ... vabbè sarebbe inutile e lunga questione)
> 
> capisco...
> ...


a chi, firmandosi, mi scrive a proposito di questo post (tramite approvazione)
Le ragioni di Stato prevalgono. Tutta colpa di chi continua a ripescare nel torbido, non continuare a polemizzare X favore.

debbo spiegare che non è polemica
è espressione del mio pensiero  

ringrazio per il garbo 
ma la ragion di stato calpesta spesso le ragioni dello Stato
spero che la ragion di forum non calpesti la ragione del forum

io resto della mia idea, 
fondata su valutazioni razionali connesse a a quella che, secondo me, può essere la mission del forum, utile anche per chi non scrive, e su ragioni sentimentali mie che capisco siano secondarie

non impongo a nessuno la mia idea ma mi sento in diritto di esprimerla

rassicuro sul fatto che non ci fossero intenti polemici
anche il/LA poveraccio/A che sullo stesso post ha scritto
vai via se non ti va bene così. vergognati

resto finchè mi va o finchè non vengo cacciata

io non ho niente di cui vergognarmi
tu forse sì
dato che non ti firmi

mi spiace per te


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a chi, firmandosi, mi scrive a proposito di questo post (tramite approvazione)
> Le ragioni di Stato prevalgono. Tutta colpa di chi continua a ripescare nel torbido, non continuare a polemizzare X favore.
> 
> debbo spiegare che non è polemica
> ...




:up:​


----------



## Sid (5 Novembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io resto della mia idea,
> fondata su valutazioni razionali connesse a a quella che, secondo me, può essere la mission del forum, utile anche per chi non scrive, e su ragioni sentimentali mie che capisco siano secondarie
> 
> non impongo a nessuno la mia idea ma mi sento in diritto di esprimerla


approfitto di quello che hai scritto tu, e che condivido, per riflettere sul fatto che se veramente qui dentro tira aria nuova, ognuno ha il diritto, e deve essere libero, di pensare e scrivere quello che vuole.

Per cui... se voglio essere nostalgica, sarò nostalgica


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> approfitto di quello che hai scritto tu, e che condivido, per riflettere sul fatto che se veramente qui dentro tira aria nuova, ognuno ha il diritto, e deve essere libero, di pensare e scrivere quello che vuole.
> 
> Per cui... se voglio essere nostalgica, sarò nostalgica


Ecco l'obiettivo è questo.
Oppure, ok, bisognerebbe prendere il forum vecchio e bonificarlo, post per post, mantenendo le cose utili e pertinenti alla mission del forum, e utili a chi qui cerca delle risposte.

Quanto scommettiamo che l'80% del vecchio forum non è pertinente al tema?

Ma non vedete che il forum, finalmente comincia a funzionare?
Sono spariti:
1) Attacchi personali straversali.
2) Svacchi sistematici
3) Chi vuole riesce a comunicare con l'esterno come meglio crede.
4) Tramite i raduni si cementano nuove amicizie e le persone che si sono conosciute iniziano a vivere rapporti di amicizia che esulano dalla tematica del forum
5) Nessuno fa il terzo grado alle new entry
6) Il forum è leggibile e piacevole.

Cosa volete di più?
Un forum è un forum, TUTTI hanno diritto di esprimere la loro opinione, senza che questa venga invalidata, da pregiudizi del tipo..." Ah ma tu sei una merda, perchè sei un traditore!"...ah tu sei una sfigata piagnona perchè sei na tradita...e via di sto passo.

Nessun favoritismo, nessun particolarismo, nessun trattamento di favore, nessun ah ma io sono un'anziana del forum quindi conto di più ecc..ecc..ecc...

Il forum è fatto dalle persone e dalle idee che lo compongono.
Non da feccia e salotto buono. Ok?
Nessuna strategia occulta, ma solo tentativi di rendere il forum piacevole e funzionale a.

Chiuso, non significa cancellato.
Significa che è passato.
Ah ma tu 500 anni fa hai scritto che...
Le persone XD si evolvono.
E soprattutto reagiscono alle situazioni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2010)

Stavo pensando alla bonifica ... ma sai, 800.000 messaggi sono tanti ... intanto è chiuso.

E' calato il traffico da hacker da così a così. Pensate, in ottobre 235 Gigabyte = 235.000.000.000 Byte di traffico per il vecchio forum. In confronto, tutti gli altri siti sul server hanno consumato meno di 27 GB. Compreso questo forum con 3.000.000 hit al mese. Cioè il server lavora, ma si è sprecato molte risorse per nulla.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2010)

hips :mrgreen:


----------



## Sid (5 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' calato il traffico da hacker


scusami, ma sul punto sono ignorante. Cosa intendi per traffico da hacker?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> scusami, ma sul punto sono ignorante. Cosa intendi per traffico da hacker?


Questo:
View attachment 3743
Da quando ho chiuso il forum vecchio è calato il traffico eccessivo, perché ho tolto ogni possibilità di comunicare con il forum, e quindi tolto anche la remota possibilità di ingannare il programma per impropriarsi del forum e spammare a tutto gas. Questi sono network grossi, con migliaia di connessioni e in contemporanea possono scatenare guerre con milioni di aggressori - e prima o poi ci riescono, altrimenti non proverebbero


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Stavo pensando alla bonifica ... ma sai, 800.000 messaggi sono tanti ... intanto è chiuso.
> 
> E' calato il traffico da hacker da così a così. Pensate, in ottobre 235 Gigabyte = 235.000.000.000 Byte di traffico per il vecchio forum. In confronto, tutti gli altri siti sul server hanno consumato meno di 27 GB. Compreso questo forum con 3.000.000 hit al mese. Cioè il server lavora, ma si è sprecato molte risorse per nulla.


Ecco bravo, Io farei una commissione di nostalgiche, e darei a loro 1000 post al giorno da bonificare, tanto hanno sempre tempo...
Vero sprecato molte risorse per nulla.


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

*Info*

Ma il sito si chiamera' sempre TradimentoPuntoNet?  ... o, e' in programma un nuovo nome/titolo? :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma il sito si chiamera' sempre TradimentoPuntoNet?  ... o, e' in programma un nuovo nome/titolo? :singleeye:


Perché?

Guarda Mari', il fatto che si sono trovate due eventi nello stesso tempo, non significa che siano collegati logicamente.

Il fatto che è stato chiuso il forum vecchio ha da fare con un problema tecnico che ho iniziato ad affrontare nello stesso momento in cui ho affrontato un altro problema in seguito alla richiesta di un utente.

Trovo interessante che colleghi le due cose, ma hai preso un granchio, eh 

So che ti ho tolto la "Bibbia del Tradi" (e non solo a te), ma devi guardare un attimo questi fatti:

- Il vecchio forum ha consumato troppe risorse per il numero complessivo di utenti che hanno avuto accesso. Cioè una manciata di visitatori hanno consumato approssimativamente *15 volte* tanto di risorse in rispetto a molti visitatori di questo ed altri forum.
- Il software del vecchio forum ha alcuni problemi tecnici ed è altamente inefficiente.
- I contenuti sono interessanti soltanto per alcune persone, non per il largo pubblico, pertanto ritengo che sia lecito se non necessario di chiudere questo libro aperto e lasciare che siano utenti iscritti a consultarlo. Mi si è rinfacciato di non fare abbastanza per la privacy, e ora che lo faccio, si grida allo scandalo.

Ti chiedo di attendere, con la pazienza che hai dimostrato di avere in altre occasioni. Io so soltanto che devo ottimizzare le mie risorse e ridurre il (mio) carico extra, perché nonostante i miei sforzi non ho trovato nessuno che mi sostiene nel lavoro, e da solo ed unico tecnico devo fare scelte che possono apparire sbagliate.

L'occasione tuttavia si presta bene per evidenziare il problema dell'evoluzione. Vorrei che il vecchio forum venisse usato soltanto come un libro di consultazione, e non come macigno per impedire la naturale evoluzione delle persone.

Perché il passato è passato! Si fa tesoro del passato, ma poi si guarda come andrà a finire. E non usare il passato per impedire che una persona cambi. E' un'arma sleale. Il passato va "dimenticato", tutto. Perché conta solo quello che facciamo oggi nel meglio delle nostre capacità e intenzioni. Il passato è passato!


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

No comment, is better ...


*.*​


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No comment, is better ...​
> 
> 
> 
> *.*​


Non credo, Marì. Il ragionamento di Giovanni è ineccepibile.
Mi piacerebbe avere una buona volta da te le motivazioni di certi atteggiamenti e certe posizioni rigide.
Sembra (ti prego, non prendertela, è davvero una considerazione bonaria) quasi che tu sia interessata solo alla memoria della vita forumistica degli altri, al passato. Interessata poco al loro futuro, al loro cambiamento.
Perchè ?


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non credo, Marì. Il ragionamento di Giovanni è ineccepibile.
> Mi piacerebbe avere una buona volta da te le motivazioni di certi atteggiamenti e certe posizioni rigide.
> Sembra (ti prego, non prendertela, è davvero una considerazione bonaria) quasi che *tu sia interessata solo alla memoria della vita forumistica degli altri, al passato. Interessata poco al loro futuro, al loro cambiamento.*
> Perchè ?



:ira:

Hai sbagliato persona.​


----------



## Cat (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non credo, Marì. Il ragionamento di Giovanni è ineccepibile.
> Mi piacerebbe avere una buona volta da te le motivazioni di certi atteggiamenti e certe posizioni rigide.
> Sembra (ti prego, non prendertela, è davvero una considerazione bonaria) quasi che tu sia interessata solo alla memoria della vita forumistica degli altri, al passato. Interessata poco al loro futuro, al loro cambiamento.
> Perchè ?


 
ettore..... ti quoto.


stai dimostrando con questo tuo intervento il tuo buon proposito di andare avanti e di migliorarsi.

e di questo c'è sempre spazio e mi piace molto.


bravo!:up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira:​
> 
> Hai sbagliato persona.​


Ah, ok....

Hai ragione, scusami.
:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No comment, is better ...
> 
> 
> *.*​


Sarebbe stato meglio non rispondere, ma ovviamente vuoi rispondere ma non vuoi dire cosa ti rode.

E' un po' come dire "ho un segreto ma non te lo dico".

Quando vedo il mondo solo dal mio punto di vista, tutto è molto facile. Qualche volta devo vederlo solo dal mio punto di vista, e per un po' di tempo farai a meno del vecchio forum, nolente o volente, anche perché la procedura di archiviazione non funziona bene e devo attendere che la riparano.

Nel frattempo, riflettici un po' su quel che succede e beviti una bella tazza di cioccolata calda (o cappuccino, come vuoi), e guarda le cose attraverso i fumi dolci che aspiri mentre bevi.

Guarda, se la gente fosse fatta, come io credo che mi immagini in questo istante, il mondo sarebbe deserto e tu su una roccia nuda come la luna, cosa faresti? Sii un po' più tollerante, per favore ... hm?


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ah, ok....
> 
> Hai ragione, scusami.
> :up:


La ragione la dai ai fessi di tua conoscenza :cooldue: OK?


Senti un po "Ettore Petrolini" (se lo sapesse il vero Petrolini ... :rotfl tu avrai anche cambiato sella, ma noto/vedo, che l'asino di sempre e' lo stesso, cambiare nick non serve, come non e' servito a "forma di vita" di rivelare la sua vera natura ... chissa' chi hai "adocchiato" ultimamente che ti fa gola  deve essere per te un vero "bocconcino" :mrgreen: e questi sono affari tuoi, ogni forum e' un vivaio o una riserva di caccia per le "sagome" uguali a te, pazienza  ... pero', non venire a fare la predica a me perche' caschi male, continua a farle alle Tue ancelle, che "oggi" ti danno il pollice in Su  ma basta poco che lo stesso pollice si cambiera' in Giu' :strizza:, E' gia' capitato ... ma tu continua intanto :dance:, c'e' sempre un altro nick, un'altra sella da adoperare con lo stesso asino di sempre :fischio: perche' (purtroppo) le persone non cambiano, affinano/smussano le loro squallide armi di sempre per attacare e rompere il cazzo, perche' e' la loro Natura.



Concludendo:

*Sono  perche' fui, saro' perche' sono.* 
(M. Tancredi)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFfMcn5ReZE


E il tempo lo ha rivelato, E' la mia natura 


Senza rancore alcuno
*.*​


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La ragione la dai ai fessi di tua conoscenza :cooldue: OK?
> 
> 
> Senti un po "Ettore Petrolini" (se lo sapesse il vero Petrolini ... :rotfl tu avrai anche cambiato sella, ma noto/vedo, che l'asino di sempre e' lo stesso, cambiare nick non serve, come non e' servito a "forma di vita" di rivelare la sua vera natura ... chissa' chi hai "adocchiato" ultimamente che ti fa gola  deve essere per te un vero "bocconcino" :mrgreen: e questi sono affari tuoi, ogni forum e' un vivaio o una riserva di caccia per le "sagome" uguali a te, pazienza  ... pero', non venire a fare la predica a me perche' caschi male, continua a farle alle Tue ancelle, che "oggi" ti danno il pollice in Su  ma basta poco che lo stesso pollice si cambiera' in Giu' :strizza:, E' gia' capitato ... ma tu continua intanto :dance:, c'e' sempre un altro nick, un'altra sella da adoperare con lo stesso asino di sempre :fischio: perche' (purtroppo) le persone non cambiano, affinano/smussano le loro squallide armi di sempre per attacare e rompere il cazzo, perche' e' la loro Natura.
> ...


Hai sbroccato, e hai gettato via la maschera. Pur conservando lo stesso nick, a differenza mia, purtroppo (mi dai conferma con questo intervento che ho fatto benissimo a farlo). 
Non sei un'aquila, Marì. 
E con gli anni peggiori sempre più, a differenza mia.
Che son sereno e vivo una vita nuova ed appagante.

Sei il male del forum.

A mai più leggerti.


PS: toccata nel vivo, vero ?


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio non rispondere, ma ovviamente vuoi rispondere ma non vuoi dire cosa ti rode.
> 
> E' un po' come dire "ho un segreto ma non te lo dico".
> 
> ...



Siccome sei vestito da ADMIN, ti rispetto e vado oltre.


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Hai sbroccato, e hai gettato via la maschera. Pur conservando lo stesso nick, a differenza mia, purtroppo (mi dai conferma con questo intervento che ho fatto benissimo a farlo).
> Non sei un'aquila, Marì.
> E con gli anni peggiori sempre più, a differenza mia.
> Che son sereno e vivo una vita nuova ed appagante.
> ...



Una volte tanto potresti firmarti con il tuo vero nome BUFFONE (come faccio io da sempre).


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché?
> 
> Guarda Mari', il fatto che si sono trovate due eventi nello stesso tempo, non significa che siano collegati logicamente.
> 
> ...


 
Giò,
non contesto i motivi tecnici che ti hanno portato alla chiusura del vecchio forum ma il grassetto sì.
Ti parlo per me e del mio passato.
Il mio passato sono io.
C'è la mia memoria lì dentro e tante dimostrazioni di stima e di affetto.
Io non voglio perderlo. Non voglio perdere me.
Mai consultato a scopo di litigio con nessuno...
Io lo vorrei di nuovo. Almeno per salvare i 3d aperti da me e le cose che reputo importanti.

Poi...ci sono persone che dimenticano in 5 minuti...altre alle quali non basta una vita.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Hai sbroccato, e hai gettato via la maschera. Pur conservando lo stesso nick, a differenza mia, purtroppo (mi dai conferma con questo intervento che ho fatto benissimo a farlo).
> Non sei un'aquila, Marì.
> E con gli anni peggiori sempre più, a differenza mia.
> Che son sereno e vivo una vita nuova ed appagante.
> ...


Permalosone eh?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una volte tanto potresti firmarti con il tuo vero nome BUFFONE (come faccio io da sempre).


Te lo scrivo anche qui:

TOCCATA NEL VIVO ?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Permalosone eh?


Senti chi parla !!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Te lo scrivo anche qui:
> 
> TOCCATA NEL VIVO ?



Che circo...l'uman genere...

Eh si Mahler un grande compositore, ma volete mettere le mie sinfonie? Quella si che è musica...
Ovidio me fa na cippa...


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco l'obiettivo è questo.
> Oppure, ok, bisognerebbe prendere il forum vecchio e bonificarlo, post per post, mantenendo le cose utili e pertinenti alla mission del forum, e utili a chi qui cerca delle risposte.
> 
> Quanto scommettiamo che l'80% del vecchio forum non è pertinente al tema?
> ...


 

mmm...

ci credi davvero???

:singleeye:


----------



## Cat (6 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Permalosone eh?


 
lascialo perdere conte.

non so cosa ti hanno raccontato di lui ne chi. ma apparte la faccenda del garantire che ve la potevate risparmiare( di chiederla e di farla):carneval:
siete due brave persone.


conte dai su


----------



## Cat (6 Novembre 2010)

ciao jesus, felice di leggerti.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

Mi spiace per alcuni post poco edificanti.
Ma mi hanno trascinato per i capelli e non voglio la rissa.

Per me è finita qui, non risponderò a nessuna altra provocazione.

Scusatemi per aver risposto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mmm...
> 
> ci credi davvero???
> 
> :singleeye:


Ma si dai, cazzo, come dice Junger...
La proporzione cento per cento è ideale irraggiungibile...
Tu non iniziara con la solfa, mi manca Persa...eh?
Chi te la toglie nessuno eh?
Contenta te...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> lascialo perdere conte.
> 
> non so cosa ti hanno raccontato di lui ne chi. ma apparte la faccenda del garantire che ve la potevate risparmiare( di chiederla e di farla):carneval:
> siete due brave persone.
> ...


Plomesso, plomesso...scendo dallo schiacciasassi...plomesso..


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Plomesso, plomesso...scendo dallo schiacciasassi...plomesso..



Pinceton solo una risposta: IO, Ti ho mai parlato male di Ettore Petrolini?​


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton solo una risposta: IO, Ti ho mai parlato male di Ettore Petrolini?​


NO.
Nessuno mi ha mai parlato male di Ettore Petrolini.
Nè in male, nè in bene...che me fuotte a me, di chi lui sia?
Non ho capito solo perchè sta scenetta di Ettore, quando poteva benissimo entrare nel forum come Jesus no? 
Ma anche di Jesus, a me non me ne fuotte na beata minchia...
Della serie ho altre cose a cui pensare eh?
Mi sono solo fatto degli scrupoli con Admin, perchè quelle persone sono tornate nel forum, perchè IO ho fatto la fatica di andare a chiedere a lui. Lui ha accettato.

Cazzo Marì, gli altri bannati potevano chiedere direttamente ad Admin, no? 

Io sono stato bannato.
Ho fatto tutti i passi per tornare.
E sono tornato.

Mai avuto necessità di cambiare nick, anzi ci tengo molto esserci io dietro il mio nick. Molto.


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *NO.*
> Nessuno mi ha mai parlato male di Ettore Petrolini.
> Nè in male, nè in bene...che me fuotte a me, di chi lui sia?
> Non ho capito solo perchè sta scenetta di Ettore, quando poteva benissimo entrare nel forum come Jesus no?
> ...



*.*
​


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Hai sbroccato, e hai gettato via la maschera. Pur conservando lo stesso nick, a differenza mia, purtroppo (mi dai conferma con questo intervento che ho fatto benissimo a farlo).
> Non sei un'aquila, Marì.
> E con gli anni peggiori sempre più, a differenza mia.
> Che son sereno e vivo una vita nuova ed appagante.
> ...




*ADMIN, te lo chiedo pubblicamente: Sei anche tu di questa opinione?*​


----------



## Cat (6 Novembre 2010)

che palle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cat (6 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Nessuno mi ha mai parlato male di Ettore Petrolini.
> Nè in male, nè in bene...che me fuotte a me, di chi lui sia?
> Non ho capito solo perchè sta scenetta di Ettore, quando poteva benissimo entrare nel forum come Jesus no?
> ...





conte amore....... un uccellino su per la vallata mi aveva testè suggerito di cambiare nick e rientrare così tizia aveva la vittoria di pirro e caia secondo codesto fringuello poteva così continuare a scrivere tranquilla finalmente.


che strani tordi svolazzano per le nostre parti? che sia per l'inquinamento?:fumo:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> conte amore....... un uccellino su per la vallata mi aveva testè suggerito di cambiare nick e rientrare così tizia aveva la vittoria di pirro e caia secondo codesto fringuello poteva così continuare a scrivere tranquilla finalmente.
> ...


Sono solo strategie...
Proposte di strategie...
Non ottieni quello che vuoi con un sistema X, tipo alzando la voce, provi il sistema Y...l'importante è sempre raggiungere l'obiettivo. Guarda Ulisse eh?
L'importante era conquistare Troia. ( troia la città eh? Che non pensi ad una donna eh?)...

Tutti possono scrivere tranquillamente, il problema è cosa scrivono vedi i giudizi plateali di Jesus, e come lo scrivono magari fraintendendo...

Fu la stessa strategia che Admin propose a Messalina, per le ingiurie gratuite e sempre dai soliti noti, ricevute. 
Io almeno mi sono preoccupato di conoscere Messalina...
E non ho tema di smentita, di affermare che è una donna fantastica. Mi piace un sacco e mi fa tanto ridere, una matacchiona patentata, dai grandissimi occhi sereni. 
XD siamo PERSONE eh?
Non giocattolini...


----------



## Cat (6 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono solo strategie...
> Proposte di strategie...
> Non ottieni quello che vuoi con un sistema X, tipo alzando la voce, provi il sistema Y...l'importante è sempre raggiungere l'obiettivo. Guarda Ulisse eh?
> L'importante era conquistare Troia. ( troia la città eh? Che non pensi ad una donna eh?)...
> ...


 
convengo che possono, perchè no, essere delle strategie. mi diverte vederti specificare come sono ridotta a fare io tra parentesi il significato delle parole:rotfl:... sai... di questi tempi non si sa mai:up:
non ho vissuto le ingiurie di messalina ( penso che in quel periodo non leggevo)... ma comprendo quanto possa aver sofferto per questo....

constato che per conquistare Roma ( così evito le parentesi chiarificatorie:rotfl è più logico e fattibile cambiare la mente, comportamento, etc.... di un paio di mummie che camuffare di nuovi nick tutto il forum.

perchè altrimenti si riapre una nuova caccia alle streghe che io stessa( e me ne scuso pubblicamente con te, il forum e soprattutto con jdm) alla icerca di quale nick originale si nasconde dietro a quel nuovo nick e demenzie del genere.

convengo con te che serve al forum e a noi vivere il forum.

le uscite che ho poco fa letto li di la sono alquanto tristi e facenti parte il passato.

refuso di un passato che si auspica non torni o residui di un passato che non è stato ancora del tutto sbattuto fuori?


----------



## Cat (6 Novembre 2010)

a parte ti scrivo che tu hai scritto una cosa ESSENZIALE: non siamo giocattolini, siamo persone.

cosa dimenticata da chi si comporta malamente e subdolo fa del male.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Giò,
> non contesto i motivi tecnici che ti hanno portato alla chiusura del vecchio forum ma il grassetto sì.
> Ti parlo per me e del mio passato.
> Il mio passato sono io.
> ...


Vedo che il _tuo _passato vale tanto che te lo vuoi tenere, ma parlo del passato degli _altri_.

Se qualcuno mi rinfacciasse ogni giorno, che 30 anni fa ho bevuto oltre misura, prima ignorerei, poi mi incazzerei e poi ricomincerei nuovamente a bere, proprio perché non si vuol vedere la differenza fra ieri e oggi. Sarei convinto che se fossi nuovamente in balia all'alcool, la differenza si noterebbe e quindi mi si rinfaccesse il periodo dove *non *avevo bevuto, *oggi*.

Qualcuno che riserva il mio passato nel suo, impedisce la mia evoluzione, se utilizza questo tesoro contro di me. Il vecchio forum è un tesoro di ricordi per tutti che hanno partecipato, ma alcuni fanno cavoli loro con il tesoro altrui.

Rinfacciare il passato altrui è un ottimo modo per non fare pace con il passato, nonostante le persone che lo utilizzano in questo senso avrebbero bisogno di pace e serenità.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mmm...
> 
> ci credi davvero???
> 
> :singleeye:


 Io non lo vedo ancora. Questa discussione è la prova


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Mi spiace per alcuni post poco edificanti.
> Ma mi hanno trascinato per i capelli e non voglio la rissa.
> 
> Per me è finita qui, *non risponderò a nessuna altra provocazione*.
> ...


 bravo bambino ... hips! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vedo che il _tuo _passato vale tanto che te lo vuoi tenere, ma parlo del passato degli _altri_.
> 
> Se qualcuno mi rinfacciasse ogni giorno, che 30 anni fa ho bevuto oltre misura, prima ignorerei, poi mi incazzerei e poi ricomincerei nuovamente a bere, proprio perché non si vuol vedere la differenza fra ieri e oggi. Sarei convinto che se fossi nuovamente in balia all'alcool, la differenza si noterebbe e quindi mi si rinfaccesse il periodo dove *non *avevo bevuto, *oggi*.
> 
> ...




io non sto bene e lo ammetto ma se qualcuno fa questo sta peggio di me


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io non lo vedo ancora. Questa discussione è la prova




30 anni fa bevevi...ma oggi sei sobrio .
Bravo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ADMIN, te lo chiedo pubblicamente: Sei anche tu di questa opinione?*​


No, non sono della stessa opinione.

Non sei il "male del forum".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

*Pergamena a Pergamanco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non vedete che il forum, finalmente comincia a funzionare?
> Sono spariti:
> 1) Attacchi personali straversali.
> 2) Svacchi sistematici
> ...


Questa discussione, "Forum vecchio chiuso", è la conferma che la situazione ideale delineata da Conte, è in fase di realizzazione, ma che siamo in realtà lontanissimi.

Gli utenti si incazzano ancora con la stessa facilità, sono permalosi, intrattabili, rigidi, offensivi, vaghi e non so come dirlo diversamente, "polarizzati negativamente", nonostante vi sia in corso un generale cambio di rotta. L'ago della bilancia ha toccato e qualche volta oltrepassato il centro verso un forum più sciolto, simpatico e aperto.

Non mi meraviglia che le persone provocate si lasciano scappare frasi da prima guerra mondiale, perché la negatività c'è e prevale, cambiare il pensiero è un processo lungo. Ci vuole soprattutto l'esperienza reale, che pensare positivo sia un gran bene, per tramutare il proprio pensiero all'energia costruttiva che sostiene qualunque peso quasi senza accorgersi. Ovvio, che l'istinto di sopravvivenza reagirà se provocati oltre misura, ma la difesa non è un'aggressione.

Possiamo girarla come vogliamo, ma dire "sei il male di tal e tali", è un ragionamento ancorato nel mondo delle opinioni inflessibili, dove regna l'ira e l'aggressione, e dove solo gli altri ne hanno la colpa, qualunque sia. Certo che si può avere questa opinione, ma pensarla e dirla sono due cose. Io vorrei che si smettesse di raccontarla nel forum.


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> No, non sono della stessa opinione.
> 
> Non sei il "male del forum".


Grazie per aver espresso la Tua opinione :sic:*.*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> che palle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cat, mi è noto che ti diverte a prendere in giro le persone che non ti cagano e che hanno espresso il desiderio di essere lasciati in pace.

Capisco che ci possono essere momenti nella vita, dove la ribellione sia giustificata, ma il tuo divertimento personale comincia entrare nella mia sfera.

Svolazzi da un fiore all'altro per trovare il nettare che non c'è, magari è arrivato il momento di frenare l'entusiasmo per gli altri, e invece di affettare la pazienza altrui, concentrarsi sulle problematiche proprie.

Io voglio che in questo forum ci si muove e discute liberamente senza dover star attento troppo al gatto che sguizza fra i piedi. Quando il gattino è piccolo si sta attento, ma quando è grande, la coda pestata se la merita.

Tu sei Cat con la C maiuscola. Sei grande. Occhio alla coda!


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

@marì  o @chiunque abbia avuto questa accusa.

Un forum è polpolato da tante persone diverse.
Ognuna con un carattere e, soprattutto, ognuna con un carattere formato dal proprio vissuto.
Se ci si tratta con educazione, e si chiarisce un equivoco subito, e se non si esagera con i toni...si può ottenere un luogo virtuale ideale al confronto.
Se non...capitano casini a iosa.

Non me ne vogliate se rimetto in mezzo la questione emigrati.
Quelle persone, per me,  sono state coinvolte in un'ondata di malessere e di "si dice" senza fondamento. Che poi qualcuno abbia esagerato è vero. ma lì rientra il come si è...se permalosi, orgogliosi e non uso questi aggettivi a scopo offensivi. Forse è un bene esserlo...
Ma al di fuori di attacchi e gruppi ci siamo conosciuti qui tutti attraverso le varie risposte date, o attraverso le proprie storie raccontate. C'è simpatia per alcuni, antipatia per altri. Uguale nella vita.
Per me vita o web è uguale. Dò me per come sono. Sbagliata o giusta sono io.
Se siamo qui è  perchè abbiamo bisogno di esserci. Nessuna crociata pro o contro il tradimento.

Scusate , forse sono ot, ma non sto molto bene.


----------



## Anna A (6 Novembre 2010)

*ma...*

se non è un forum di svitati questo.. :rotfl:
non ce la posso fare.. 
e siamo sempre i soliti, mancano solo miciolidia e @lex e siamo al completo come quando siamo entrati qui dentro :rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (6 Novembre 2010)

*scusate ma..*

mi è venuta la sgrigna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi è venuta la sgrigna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sgrigna significa 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:????


anche a me ...fra l'altro senza capire un chez :carneval:
 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (6 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> sgrigna significa
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:????
> 
> 
> ...


la sgrigna è quando inizi a ridere per una cazzata e non puoi più smettere..
è contagiosa..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cat (6 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Cat, mi è noto che ti diverte a prendere in giro le persone che non ti cagano e che hanno espresso il desiderio di essere lasciati in pace.non mi pare proprio
> 
> Capisco che ci possono essere momenti nella vita, dove la ribellione sia giustificata, ma il tuo divertimento personale comincia entrare nella mia sfera.nessun divertimento personale
> 
> ...


admin....bannami allora. se pensi che me lo merito. ma intanto ho scritto quel che penso.
e quel che penso è che da giorni e giorni sono provocata da mari. se tu hai deciso di non vedere questa azione nei miei confronti bene. ognuno la pensa come vuole.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> admin....bannami allora. se pensi che me lo merito. ma intanto ho scritto quel che penso.
> e quel che penso è che da giorni e giorni sono provocata da mari. se tu hai deciso di non vedere questa azione nei miei confronti bene. ognuno la pensa come vuole.


Svolazzi e dai una stuzzichina qui e una là. Ti diverte sollevare la polvere e vedere la gente incazzarsi. Puoi anche dire che non è vero, dico solo quello che vedo e sento. Opinione contro opinione.

Mi pare che Mari' cerca guardare altrove e sorvola generosamente le palle sorridenti.

Sto a guardare la storia che intrattieni con Conte. Non molto da lontano.

Vedo ambiguità.

Vedo la tua insistenza di discutere cose che vorrebbero invece lasciare in pace. In questo senso intendo "divertimento". Si può divertirsi - verbalmente e non - sulle spalle di altri per vendetta, per dispetto, ma non per innocenza. Non so se hai motivo di giocare per rappresaglia, non credo.

E comunque spero che potrai fare a meno. Chi di spada ferisce, di spada perisce.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Novembre 2010)

Come vorrei che si comprendesse l'umanità delle persone. Dietro i nick ci sono uomini e donne che arrivano quasi sempre da storie drammatiche. Questo forum è nato, credo, proprio per accoglierle, queste storie. 
In questo posto molti di noi hanno urlato la propria disperazione, hanno cercato aiuto, hanno cercato di ripartire. Anche sbagliando, vagabondando, errando senza meta.
Pescare in quel passato, triste, disperato, pieno di dolore, rasenta lo sciacallaggio.
Basta per favore. Basta.
Chi non lo capisce non sa cosa sia l'umanità.

Scusate lo sfogo.

Ettore


----------



## Amarax (6 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Come vorrei che si comprendesse l'umanità delle persone. Dietro i nick ci sono uomini e donne che arrivano quasi sempre da storie drammatiche. Questo forum è nato, credo, proprio per accoglierle, queste storie.
> *In questo posto molti di noi hanno urlato la propria disperazione, hanno cercato aiuto, hanno cercato di ripartire. Anche sbagliando, vagabondando, errando senza meta.*
> Pescare in quel passato, triste, disperato, pieno di dolore, rasenta lo sciacallaggio.
> Basta per favore. Basta.
> ...


Qui abbiamo trovato chi ci ha ascoltato,consolato,  poi  sollecitato a cercare il nostro benessere.
Per questo siamo qui...
e credo che la maggior parte viva così il forum
:no:


----------



## Amarax (7 Novembre 2010)

@conte
Ti comunico che sono contro il tuo rubino.
Uno, perché già mi avevi punita a vuoto...già xchè poi convenisti che avevo ragione io.
Due, perché ti arroghi il diritto dell'opinione giusta!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2010)

*Che*

Marì sia il male del forum proprio non si può sentire.


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Marì sia il male del forum proprio non si può sentire.


*Niente è più pericoloso d'un grande pensiero in un piccolo cervello.* 
(H.Taine) 

:updue:


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Niente è più pericoloso d'un grande pensiero in un piccolo cervello.*
> (H.Taine)
> 
> :updue:


Marì il cervello può essere anche grande, ma ho sempre pensato che chi vede il male negli altri troppo spesso ha solo bisogno di buttare addosso  agli altri il fango che ha dentro. E sulla tua integrità morale non c'è bisogno di dire nulla. E'. E basta.


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Marì *il cervello* può essere anche grande, ma ho sempre pensato che chi vede il male negli altri troppo spesso ha solo bisogno di buttare addosso  agli altri il fango che ha dentro. E sulla tua integrità morale non c'è bisogno di dire nulla. E'. E basta.


Cervello e Cuore, che gran connubio!  ... purtroppo per certi esseri non marciano insieme  .


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Giò,
> non contesto i motivi tecnici che ti hanno portato alla chiusura del vecchio forum ma il grassetto sì.
> Ti parlo per me e del mio passato.
> Il mio passato sono io.
> ...


Io ho disapprovato il tuo post, e ti ho anche spiegato perchè, ma vedo che tu pensi sempre ed esclusivamente a te stessa, e non hai occhi di riguardo anche per gli altri utenti.
Allora ti si dice, che il forum vecchio è chiuso per problemi tecnici.
Allora io ti chiedo, dato che ci tenevi tanto al tuo passato, perchè non ti sei scaricato tutto il materiale che ti riguardava? 
E' giusto che per un'esigenza che senti tu, si deva riaprire?
Non era più opportuno chiedere ad Admin in privata sede, mi prendi tutto quello che io ho postato e me lo rendi?
Bada ben: è chiuso, non cancellato eh?
E gli altri Amarax?
Tu dici di non averlo usato per scopo di litigio, ok, ma non è escluso che altri non lo possano fare eh? 
Come abbiamo visto il sistema di moderazione è fantastico, ma c'è stato chi ne ha fatto un 'uso improprio creando malumori e discontento.
Gli mp erano fantastici, ma ne è stato fatto un'uso improprio.
Dimenticare il passato?

Ti posso assicurare, te lo posso assicurare sulle mie palle XD, che ci sono persone, e leggiti i Miserabili di Victor Hugo, che passano la loro vita, lottando per scrollarsi di dosso un passato dolorosissimo e squalificante, ma guarda caso non lo possono fare, non ci riescono, perchè c'è sempre qualche cosa o peggio qualcuno, che corre a rimettergli davanti chi è stato e cosa è stato.

Per esempio, io nel forum, ho trovato cose che sono state dolorosissime per la mia persona, e non potevo farci niente, non potevo far cancellare nulla, senza dover dare spiegazioni a chi di dovere. Ok?

Cosa pagherei Amarax, perchè TUO marito leggesse la tua vita, vista con gli occhi del forum, per vedere cosa capita. Eh?

Facile andare in confessionale e raccontare i peccati degli altri, i limiti degli altri, le offese che ci hanno fatto gli altri eh?

Te l'ho detto un sacco di volte, tu hai bisogno di raccontare il tuo dolore, e hai bisogno di chi venga a consolarti: non ti sono MAI interessate le soluzioni proposte, ma solo quella sorta di compatimento...ed è solo una forma di richiesta di affetto. 

Non puoi dire che io non ti ho mai coccolata eh?
Ma quando ti ho mostrato certe cose, di me, tu hai chiuso gli occhi e ti sei girata dall'altra parte. Perchè non capisci che ognuno di noi vede con i propri occhi. Ed è troppo pericoloso e comodo, cercare sempre l'appoggio di chi la vede similmente a noi. é riduttivo.

Amarax, e allora che cosa è successo di così strano?
Tuo marito, che stimo alla follia, si è solo innamorato di altre donne. 
Capita eh?
Ha fatto fronte a quella situazione come meglio ha potuto. COme ci è riuscito.
Ti sono stati messi davanti i tuoi errori in tutta questa storia, tutte le ipotetiche soluzioni, ma tu non hai fatto NULLA,
quindi vuol dire, che a te, sta benissimo la tua vita così come è?
Del resto che cosa ti manca?

Andiamo a vedere come sono messe Giuma? Minnie? Ellina?
Andiamo a vedere come stanno le donne abbandonate?
Oh certo devo essere onesto.
Mi innamoro di un'altra, non la scopo, perchè non tradisco.
TI ABBANDONO.
Poi mi sento libero di scoparla, eh? 
Funziona così?

La colpa è sempre degli altri eh?
Ecco cosa io ammiro della Matraini.
Non è entrata in tradi dicendo, mio marito è na mezzasega, allora lo tradisco. Lei è entrata dicendo: sono una traditrice, e vorrei capirne i motivi.
Risultato? Sei una troia, no?

Io non ho mai pensato che la mia opinione sia la più giusta, è solo un'opinione: una verità parziale, essa è quanto mai più vera, quanto più resiste ai tentativi di squalificazione. Ok?

Si sta lavorando e non poco per portare sto forum, ad essere una cosa degna di questo nome, eh?

Pensiamo a tutti quelli che in tradi, hanno sofferto perchè c'è stato chi si sentiva in diritto e dovere di infangare con giudizi la sua vita privata.

Ripeto: io ho disapprovato un tuo post, non te.

Poi parliamoci chiaro, già che ci sono, facile accusare gli altri perchè fanno cose che tu non hai il coraggio di fare eh?
Vuoi separarti? Finiscila di frignare che hai 50 passa anni, vai da un'avvocato, e di a tuo marito, mi separo perchè non voglio più stare accanto a te. E vedrai che quell'uomo ti dirà, ok, ma mi chiedo che cazzo farai tu senza di me, eh? 
Lui che gli manca? Può assumersi delle governanti eh?
Amici e amiche ne ha...
TU hai preteso che LUI vivesse in funzione TUA, nella stessa misura che tu sei vissuta per lui: a casa mia questo si chiama un ricatto bello e buono eh?

Vuoi farti una storia per vedere che cosa si prova e come si sta?
TI ho dato tutti i consigli no?
Hai visto che non sono cose per te.

Cioè Amarax, prova te a innamorarti persa di un'uomo e non sapere come fare a resistergli eh? Ci sono donne che si bruciano con un niente, poi piangono come fontane, chiedi alla Matra, quando dice, Nervi saldissimi XD, nervi saldissimi. Da certe storie ne esci come da un'incontro di boxe, vittoriosa ma massacrata eh? Non è facile a sfuggire alle dipendenze affettive.

I fenomeni sono tantissimi.

Io penso che più persone qui dentro, vivano con una sorta di sollievo che il forum vecchio sia chiuso.

Non potrebbe essere vissuto come una catarsi?
Un rinnovamento?

E infine colgo l'occasione per dire un'altra cosa...
Ma che palle Diosantissimo, ma che palle, stratosferiche, c'è gente che si porta avanti contrasti e antipatie da anni. Dai tempi di DOL...

Significa mettere la morsa alle coscienze eh?

Quello che mi innervosisce è che ogni giorno ne salta fuori una di nuova...

Non si riesce a far evolvere il forum, perchè taffete salta fuori sempre qualche zavorra...qualche casin, qualche polemica, ma che palle...

Amarax, rimpiangi il tuo vecchio forumetto?
Ma cavoli non avete il vostro forum no?
E divertitevi in santa pace...

Ma in che mondo viviamo XD, in che mondo...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Marì il cervello può essere anche grande, ma ho sempre pensato che chi vede il male negli altri troppo spesso ha solo bisogno di buttare addosso  agli altri il fango che ha dentro. E sulla tua integrità morale non c'è bisogno di dire nulla. E'. E basta.


Ecco la MK, che ho sempre adorato:up::up::up:
Devo dirti, che ben poche persone nella mia vita, mi hanno abituato a pensare, quanto te.:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Qui abbiamo trovato chi ci ha ascoltato,consolato,  poi  sollecitato a cercare il nostro benessere.
> Per questo siamo qui...
> e credo che la maggior parte viva così il forum
> :no:


Mi dispiace ma per me non è andata affatto così.
Io sono venuto qui e sono stato subito attaccato.
Offeso, svillanato ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..
Pluribannato...per cazzate.

Ah vero non sono andato in confessionale a piangere i miei dolori, la mia disperazione, a farmi compatire eh?

Però IO ho ascoltato molte persone.
Mi sono fatto un sacco di amici.
E questo per me è la ricchezza del forum.

L'apice, per me, resta l'ultimo intervento di Asudem su di me. 
Mai in vita mia sono stato trattato così...
Ah ma ovvio qui è il virtuale eh?

Ciò la valle di San Giosafat...

Nel cuore mi porto la prima utente di tradi, che è venuta a scrivermi in mp.
Quella finchè campo, non me la dimentico.
Esordì dicendo...ma sei un clone di Oscar?

Ne ho fatta di fatica per farmi accettare da questo forum eh?
Ma va ben così.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' vero, per certi esseri umani cervello e cuore viaggiano separati.
> Compartimenti stagni.
> 
> Provocazione subita n. *4*
> ...


Provocazione subita n. *1029384756*
 hips! :rotfl:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Provocazione subita n. *1029384756*
> hips! :rotfl:


Ahahahahahah

Touchè..... :rotfl:

(Però te comandi, neh ?)

PS. Ti lecco un'altra volta: :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amarax (7 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho disapprovato il tuo post, e ti ho anche spiegato perchè, ma vedo che tu pensi sempre ed esclusivamente a te stessa, e non hai occhi di riguardo anche per gli altri utenti.
> Allora ti si dice, che il forum vecchio è chiuso per problemi tecnici.
> Allora io ti chiedo, dato che ci tenevi tanto al tuo passato, perchè non ti sei scaricato tutto il materiale che ti riguardava?
> E' giusto che per un'esigenza che senti tu, si deva riaprire?
> ...


Conte la finisco qui perchè quando prendi questa china non ti si ferma più.



1- io ho sostenuto una utente nel chiedere se era possibile riaprire il forum vecchio.
Non mi pare di avere fatto un casino per questo.
2- ho chiesto ad Admin.
Tu che c'entri?
3- In questa circostanza ancora una volta mi rendo conto che il rubino è una* punizione* perchè non la penso come te.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Novembre 2010)

..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Conte la finisco qui perchè quando prendi questa china non ti si ferma più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omammarubinoesmeraldo ... dobbiamo subirci queste lagne sui rubini ancora a lungo? amarax, è un semplice modo per dire: mi piace, non mi piace. Devo mettere le manine Facebook View attachment 3745 al posto di rubino e smeraldo? Cambierebbe qualcosa?


----------



## Amarax (7 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> omammarubinoesmeraldo ... dobbiamo subirci queste lagne sui rubini ancora a lungo? amarax, è un semplice modo per dire: mi piace, non mi piace. Devo mettere le manine Facebook View attachment 337 al posto di rubino e smeraldo? Cambierebbe qualcosa?


Giò non so quale sia la cosa più giusta da fare.
In tutta onestà capsco che come Admn come fai fai qualcuno sempre dirà che hai sbagliato.
Io resto seccata quando persone che non si firmano mi offendono o quando si usa il mezzo per "punire" chi non la pensa come te.
Io solo per il fatto che non sono buona a fare una battaglia del sesso o perchè sono legata al mio passato sono da rubinare?
E resto impietrita di fronte ad un'assoluta mancanza di riflessione su quello che scrivo.
E meno male che sono sintetica e non faccio sproloqui filosofici-pegadogici.
:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Giò non so quale sia la cosa più giusta da fare.
> In tutta onestà capsco che come Admn come fai fai qualcuno sempre dirà che hai sbagliato.
> Io resto seccata quando persone che non si firmano mi offendono o quando si usa il mezzo per "*punire*" chi non la pensa come te.
> *Io solo per il fatto che non sono buona a fare una battaglia del sesso o perchè sono legata al mio passato sono da rubinare?*
> ...



Cara Amarax...

Punire: usando questo termine è come se mettessi in mano il potere a lui, il maschio. Toglili di mano quel potere: non sentirti punita.

Il legame col passato è una cosa che ognuno di noi gestisce coi suoi tempi e coi suoi modi..se non ti senti pronta a gettarlo via, non farlo.
Se poi c'è chi non condivide la tua idea....so cazzi sua!!!!   

Sapessi che "rubinate" ho preso io.... t****, vacca, p******..... (anonime, ovvio)

Non ti curar di lor, ma guarda e passa...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non è un forum di svitati questo.. :rotfl:
> non ce la posso fare..
> e siamo sempre i soliti, mancano solo miciolidia e @lex e siamo al completo come quando siamo entrati qui dentro :rotfl:


Dovresti essere orgogliosa di me...XD...guarda qua...XD...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Provocazione subita n. *1029384756*
> hips! :rotfl:


Lascietelo dire, hai una pazienza imperiale...
Per non parlare di insulti ecc...ecc...
Admin, fa questo admin fa quello, quell'utente là mi sta antipatico, l'altro mi ha messo un dito nell'occhio, l'altro mi sputana in mp...ma che palle XD


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

Io mi sono rotto il cazzo (si puo' dire?) ... ma giusto un pochetto eh ... ... ...


----------



## Amarax (7 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cara Amarax...
> 
> Punire: usando questo termine è come se mettessi in mano il potere a lui, il maschio. Toglili di mano quel potere: non sentirti punita.
> 
> ...



 mi dispiace...le  offese gratuite sono veramente da vigliacchi. Io se ho qualcosa che non va lo dico in chiaro o anche con quel sistema ma senza mai offendere.
Ma si sa che l'anonimato è l'unica arma dei vigliacchi.
:unhappy:

Grazie a te


----------



## Amarax (7 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io mi sono rotto il cazzo (si puo' dire?) ... ma giusto un pochetto eh ... ... ...



?
novità?


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mi dispiace...le  offese gratuite sono veramente da vigliacchi. Io se ho qualcosa che non va lo dico in chiaro o anche con quel sistema ma senza mai offendere.
> Ma si sa che l'anonimato è l'unica arma dei vigliacchi.
> :unhappy:
> 
> Grazie a te


Amarax tu pensa  siamo state tradite da chi ci amava/ama  eh? ... cosa ti aspetti da un forum che tratta di tradimenti?  le mimose? :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Andiamo avanti, proseguiamo


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ?
> novità?


NO, fino ad ora


----------



## Amarax (7 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Amarax tu pensa  siamo state tradite da chi ci amava/ama  eh? ... cosa ti aspetti da un forum che tratta di tradimenti?  *le mimose*? :mrgreen: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Andiamo avanti, proseguiamo





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 le porto io a te ...
http://www.nuok.it/2010/03/lotto-marzo-a-new-york-mimose-no-tulipani/


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> le porto io a te ...
> http://www.nuok.it/2010/03/lotto-marzo-a-new-york-mimose-no-tulipani/



Spero non sulla mia tomba 

































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (7 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spero non sulla mia tomba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:confuso:



ma che dici?


alla salute .piuttosto



:cincin:
a me ne serve un po' in questi giorni :singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :confuso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cos'e' che non va?


----------



## Amarax (7 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cos'e' che non va?



Un'orticaria da impazzire...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mi dispiace...le offese gratuite sono veramente da vigliacchi. Io se ho qualcosa che non va lo dico in chiaro o anche con quel sistema ma senza mai offendere.
> *Ma si sa che l'anonimato è l'unica arma dei vigliacchi.*
> :unhappy:
> 
> Grazie a te


Brava Ama. :up:


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Un'orticaria da impazzire...


... e non c'e' nessun rimedio per ridurre il fastidio?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

*IL passato.*

Ragazze ho capito perchè io odio sto discorso sul passato.
Essendo io un' uomo in costante evoluzione, non ho dogmi.
Ma solo principi etici.
Il che significa, che ogni giorno alla luce di nuovi fatti, tutto quello che fino a ieri per me è stato vero e sacrosanto, può diventare un'inutile fardello.
La mia parola d'ordine è CONSAPEVOLEZZA.

Ecco uno dei motivi più forti di attrito con mia moglie.
Quando inizia a parlarmi dei primi sei mesi di matrimonio, di quella settimana nel 1997, dei casini del 2001, delle mie storie del 2003.

Allora si ingenera quella brutta situazione:
Ah ma tu mi hai fatto quello, allora io ho pensato questo...

E mi snerva da morire...
Il passato (IMHO), finisce nel non vissuto...
Uhm...

Prorpio leggendo sto forum ho capito che è importantissimo scrollarsi di dosso il passato...

SI, ok, ok, ok...le ho fatte le cosacce...ok, ok...ma è successo tanto tempo fa eh?
Adesso sono tutto santarellino


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> mi dispiace...le  offese gratuite sono veramente da vigliacchi. Io se ho qualcosa che non va lo dico in chiaro o anche con quel sistema ma senza mai offendere.
> Ma si sa che l'anonimato è l'unica arma dei vigliacchi.
> :unhappy:
> 
> Grazie a te


Ehehehehehehe....
Mi sono sempre divertito a firmare le mie disapprovazioni eh?
Per di dietro...io...ehm...solo la manina sul sedere...eh?


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e non c'e' nessun rimedio per ridurre il fastidio?


Si,certo. Antistaminico e cortisone (2tipi).
Ma le bolle prudono da impazzire e continuano ad uscire ...sono gonfia ora sembra che io abbia rifatto le labbra ...e che sia ammalata di  6 malattia.
:singleeye:


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehehehehehehe....
> Mi sono sempre divertito a firmare le mie disapprovazioni eh?
> Per di dietro...io...ehm...solo la manina sul sedere...eh?


Ma non sei diventato un santarellino?

Certo che ti firmi.
Sei permaloso,cocciuto  e testone...vigliacco no.


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho disapprovato il tuo post, e ti ho anche spiegato perchè, ma v*edo che tu pensi sempre ed esclusivamente a te stessa, e non hai occhi di riguardo anche per gli altri utenti.*
> 
> Riguardo per altri utenti?
> Nel senso che gli altri utenti si rompono il caxxo di leggermi?
> ...






Ecco.
Ieri stavo peggio di oggi e non sono riuscita a darti nemmeno un cenno di risposta.
Ora ci ho provato.
Ma sono certa che resterai della tua idea.

Il mondo? è bello perchè è vario.


----------



## oceansize (8 Novembre 2010)

ho aperto io il thread e ho avuto una risposta.
dico solo che tutto ciò che in questi anni è stato raccontato, analizzato e compreso è un bagaglio importante. 
"siamo dei nani sulle spalle di giganti"
in questo modo tutto ciò andrà perduto.
sono qui da più di un anno soltanto, quindi non so tutti gli antagonismi pregressi. ho capito che il vecchio forum è stato chiuso per questo principalmente. anche non potendo leggere, chi vuole rivangare lo fa perché si ricorda bene.
anche se ormai i 3\4 del forum sono stati eliminati, quindi c'è poco da guerreggiare, manca l'avversario.
eliminando utenti il forum è più vivibile? punti di vista, per me è solo più povero, proprio perché manca e mancherà il substrato da cui partire. poi ripeto è solo il mio punto di vista.
a me francamente pare che ormai ci sia da parte di admin solo il desiderio di stare tranquillo e di mantenere la sua posizione, se poi il forum si è impoverito, chissene, colpo di spugna e si ricomincia da capo, come un loop.
anche perché le antipatie ci saranno sempre e ne nasceranno di nuove, siamo esseri umani; i thread aumenteranno, quindi poi che si farà, un altro ban collettivo? un'altra chiusura? alla fine nn rimarranno più utenti e non rimarrà più un forum.
ho detto la mia, anche se nn conta nulla, tanto chi decide del forum è uno solo, ma ci tenevo a dire la mia pacificamente.


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ho aperto io il thread e ho avuto una risposta.
> dico solo che tutto ciò che in questi anni è stato raccontato, analizzato e compreso è un bagaglio importante.
> "siamo dei nani sulle spalle di giganti"
> in questo modo tutto ciò andrà perduto.
> ...



Gemello dentro


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ho aperto io il thread e ho avuto una risposta.
> dico solo che tutto ciò che in questi anni è stato raccontato, analizzato e compreso è un bagaglio importante.
> "siamo dei nani sulle spalle di giganti"
> in questo modo tutto ciò andrà perduto.
> ...


 
Altrettanto pacificamente ti posso dire che dopo 2 anni e mezzo di permanenza nel forum oggi non sento assolutamente la mancanza di utenti che:

1) con la scusa che studiano psicologia (sempre che sia vero) e si sentono degli scienziati fanno esperimentucoli cattivi e sadici tanto quanto puerili ed inutili su persone che hanno probemi REALI e quindi delle nefandezze propinate con tono suadente e saputo SOFFRONO in aggiunta alla sofferenza dei problemi già in corso.
2) con atteggiamento altezzoso sparano giudizi e puntano il dito contro tizio e caio forti di una pretesa "anzianità" nel forum ma totalmente vuoti o quantomeno falsi nei contenuti.
3) con presunzione del tutto ingiustificata da reale spessore personale passavano le giornate sul forum a dettare legge promuovendo o boicottando alcuni utenti con il solo ed evidente intento di fare, loro, le primedonne.
3) radunati in branco assalivano senza pietà alcuna altri utenti rei solo di non mostrare sudditanza per il branco stesso.
4) si divertivano, con chissà quale tornaconto, a fomentare nascostamente antipatie tra vari utenti, creando vere e proprie "correnti" attraverso l'uso cinico e strumentale della messaggistica privata, premendo sui tasti dell'emotività e delle particolari condizioni personali oltreché delle informazioni carpite con l'inganno ed i falsi toni amicali.
5) stabilivano di propria iniziativa una presunta "morale" del forum lanciando strali e vere e proprie "campagne" contro chiunque varcasse i confini da loro segnati, salvo poi otrepassarli loro stessi di larga misura alla prima occasione.

Ce ne sarebbe ancora, ma fermiamoci qui coi punti.
Sono ancora presenti utenti le cui caratteristiche somigliano in qualche modo ai punti sopra descritti, ma non essendoci più una "lobby" intoccabile che decreta meriti e demeriti, essi sono soggetti alle opinioni più varie di tutti gli altri utenti, senza che alcuna eminenza grigia trami alleanze contro di loro.
Pure chi ultimamente ha tentato di fare ciò alla fine si è trovato isolato, eppure malgrado ciò ancora dotato di voce con la quale esprimersi liberamente ha potuto ricredersi o riconfermarsi liberamente, cosa che un tempo non sarebbe stata possibile al di fuori di una politica pilotata.

Molti degli interventi che un tempo parevano riempire il forum in realtà non erano altro che montagne di parole vuote, stereotipate con all'interno un po' di "carne" che però si perdeva in un brodo lungo ed insapore. Un continuo ripetersi, citare, elucubrare sull'angelico sesso.
Oggi magari le discussioni non hanno lo stesso "volume", ma mi pare che gli utenti si pongano domande che nascono dal cuore, non dalle pagine di un rotocalco, e che le idee siano davvero originali, non allineate ad alcuna corrente.
Poi le eccezioni ci sono sempre, ma che corte è, miei cari, senza giullare e senza profeti di sventura?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Ieri stavo peggio di oggi e non sono riuscita a darti nemmeno un cenno di risposta.
> Ora ci ho provato.
> Ma sono certa che resterai della tua idea.
> ...


Hai risposto benissimo...
Adoro questo genere di risposte, perchè so che sono sincere...
Così mi piace XD, tira fuori la grinta XD...
Allora quando vieni a trovarmi?


----------



## oceansize (8 Novembre 2010)

rispondo ad alce che il conte non lo vedo:
ecco in questo modo (la mia e la tua testimonianza e quella di tutti gli altri)si sta credo descrivendo come era il forum prima. e non posso obiettare i tuoi punti, assolutamente. a parte forse alcune cose relative alle informazioni personali e agli mp che non ho notato o non posso sapere.
volevo solo dire che spesso mi capita di leggere il confessionale e sentire la mancanza di una voce con esperienza e che sappia dare un parere che aiuti veramente. come è stato fatto con molti utenti. su questo credo siamo tutti d'accordo. penso a think per esempio.
che poi ci fosse una dittatura e una sudditanza, beh può darsi. io stessa a volte avrei voluto intervenire quando i toni si facevano acidi e altezzosi ma non ho fatto nulla, forse per una certa soggezione. e anche perché pensavo che dato che c'era una moderazione, il compito non mi spettava.
ora praticamente non c'è moderazione, insieme a quei 4\5 utenti che "fomentavano" astii sono state eliminate anche altre voci di spessore che non rompevano. c'è più anarchia e più omogeneità, ma non canterei vittoria


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Altrettanto pacificamente ti posso dire che dopo 2 anni e mezzo di permanenza nel forum oggi non sento assolutamente la mancanza di utenti che:
> 
> 1) con la scusa che studiano psicologia (sempre che sia vero) e si sentono degli scienziati fanno esperimentucoli cattivi e sadici tanto quanto puerili ed inutili su persone che hanno probemi REALI e quindi delle nefandezze propinate con tono suadente e saputo SOFFRONO in aggiunta alla sofferenza dei problemi già in corso.
> 2) con atteggiamento altezzoso sparano giudizi e puntano il dito contro tizio e caio forti di una pretesa "anzianità" nel forum ma totalmente vuoti o quantomeno falsi nei contenuti.
> ...


Bellissimo post...
Te l'ho approvato eh?
Del resto non "decide" Admin: lui sceglie, perchè vuole raggiungere "quell'" obiettivo. Un forum con i controcazzi...
Che non capiti che chi arrivi qui...per trovare qualcosa di importante...non trovi solo battibecchi da mercato.
Oggi il forum è molto più leggibile, ci sono 3d che vanno avanti e funzionano benissimo.
Admin, è solo uno, che un bel giorno è andato a vedere come erano le faccendine e ha agito di conseguenza.
E ovvio, cerca di adottare la strategia migliore.
Non rinnego la valenza del vecchio forum, ma va bonificato, almeno in tutti i posti che è solo una chat tra utenti.

Poi ovvio c'è molto da fare eh?
C'è sempre il sapienton che si alza la mattina e dall'alto della sua supponenza dichiara di un'utente: Sei il male del forum.
C'è sempre quella che ingaggia battaglie per antipatie personali...
Ecc...ecc..ecc..


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> rispondo ad alce che il conte non lo vedo:
> ecco in questo modo (la mia e la tua testimonianza e quella di tutti gli altri)si sta credo descrivendo come era il forum prima. e non posso obiettare i tuoi punti, assolutamente. a parte forse alcune cose relative alle informazioni personali e agli mp che non ho notato o non posso sapere.
> volevo solo dire che spesso mi capita di leggere il confessionale e sentire la mancanza di una voce con esperienza e che sappia dare un parere che aiuti veramente. come è stato fatto con molti utenti. su questo credo siamo tutti d'accordo. penso a think per esempio.
> che poi ci fosse una dittatura e una sudditanza, beh può darsi. io stessa a volte avrei voluto intervenire quando i toni si facevano acidi e altezzosi ma non ho fatto nulla, forse per una certa soggezione. e anche perché pensavo che dato che c'era una moderazione, il compito non mi spettava.
> ora praticamente non c'è moderazione, insieme a quei 4\5 utenti che "fomentavano" astii sono state eliminate anche altre voci di spessore che non rompevano. c'è più anarchia e più omogeneità, ma non canterei vittoria


 
Non ho capito perchè non vedi il Conte. Lo hai messo in ignore? Non sai cosa ti perdi 

Posso essere con te, emotivamente, sul discorso della presenza di personaggi d'esperienza che possano in qualche modo fare da collante in una particolare  situazione. Non posso negare che il desiderio di una presenza del genere sia stata per un certo periodo il motivo per cui accettavo alcuni "spigoli aguzzi" che a volte vedevo ferire tanto me quanto altri utenti....... questo fino a quando non mi sono accorto che l'apparente esperienza non era altro che retorica allenata, che il modo in cui erano indirizzati i discorsi non andava a favore di una maggior comprensione del problema, di un vero aiuto all'utente in difficoltà, ma al contrario usava questo tanto come oggetto, come ho già detto, di esperimentucoli da "piccolo psicologo" o come burattino per la creazione di correnti ed opinionismi. Troppi sono stati i 3d nei quali un/a povero/a diavolo/a subiva ondate di accuse e cattiverie o veniva sistematicamente isolato senza che questo dipendesse da lui/lei, ma solo dalla "situazione politica" di quel particolare frangente.
Per tanto così, meglio restare noi poveri ignorantotti che privi di quella disgraziata "esperienza" riusciamo magari ad essere un poco più umani, meno egoisti se non proprio tutti meno egocentrici (hehehehe).
Una cosa tipo: non dateci consigli, sappiamo sbagliare da soli.


----------



## oceansize (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ho capito perchè non vedi il Conte. Lo hai messo in ignore? Non sai cosa ti perdi  sì, che ti devo dire, nel suo caso l'irritazione e la noia superano il resto
> 
> Troppi sono stati i 3d nei quali un/a povero/a diavolo/a subiva ondate di accuse e cattiverie o veniva sistematicamente isolato senza che questo dipendesse da lui/lei, ma solo dalla "situazione politica" di quel particolare frangente. sì anche questo era brutto da vedere, ma credo sia già capitato con la nuova gestione. come si farà in futuro? selezione naturlale? chi lotta e resta e chi si arrende e se ne va? :carneval:
> 
> Una cosa tipo: non dateci consigli, sappiamo sbagliare da soli. già


il resto sono abbastanza d'accordo, anche se davvero io a certe analisi non sarei mai arrivata


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2010)

Troppi sono stati i 3d nei quali un/a povero/a diavolo/a subiva ondate di accuse e cattiverie o veniva sistematicamente isolato senza che questo dipendesse da lui/lei, ma solo dalla "situazione politica" di quel particolare frangente. sì anche questo era brutto da vedere, ma credo sia già capitato con la nuova gestione. come si farà in futuro? selezione naturlale? chi lotta e resta e chi si arrende e se ne va? :carneval:


Scusa il quote orrendo ma non sapevo come fare..
Mi intrometto solo per dire che sicuramente prima i nuovi entrati dovevano lottare per rimanere e non tutti ne avevano la voglia e il tempo. O sei caparbio come lo sono stata io e riesci a tenere testa oppure viene più facile arrendersi.
Ora non mi sembra che nessuno debba lottare per restare, lo dimostrano i tanti utenti nuovi.
Possono essere diverse le opinioni ma leggo sempre meno giudizi e più consigli sia verso traditi che traditori.
Nessuno si mette sul pulpito con la certezza di avere la verità assoluta in tasca.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> il resto sono abbastanza d'accordo, anche se davvero io a certe analisi non sarei mai arrivata


Il Conte va preso a giuste dosi, ma è una buona pietanza.
La carne troppo magra alla fine diventa stopposa 

Non mi sembra che attualmente si siano verificati casi come in passato. Certo pure io mi sono scontrato con personaggi che a mia volta ho messo in ignore, ma solo per un discorso di serenità ed onestà personale: essendo come detto a suo tempo nell'assoluta impossibilità di offrire aiuto, inutile ed ipocrita che mi ponga a giudice.

la "profondità" di alcune analisi in molti casi io non l'ho vista come un bene anche perchè (accidenti alla mia memoria) non mi parevano realistiche ma solo frutto di accanimento in un certo senso.
in altre parole: veniva ad un certo punto "deciso" che una determinata situazione fosse in un certo modo e si batteva con vigore il chiodo finchè le cose non arrivavano ad essere intese solo in quel verso. Questo senza che venissero ascoltate altre opinioni che magari potevano essere più realistiche ma evidentemente meno apprezzabili dal "Clan".
Lo disse pure Goering: qualsiasi bugia, a forza di ripeterla, può diventare la più tenace delle verità.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> rispondo ad alce che il conte non lo vedo:
> ecco in questo modo (la mia e la tua testimonianza e quella di tutti gli altri)si sta credo descrivendo come era il forum prima. e non posso obiettare i tuoi punti, assolutamente. a parte forse alcune cose relative alle informazioni personali e agli mp che non ho notato o non posso sapere.
> volevo solo dire che spesso mi capita di leggere il confessionale e sentire la mancanza di una voce con esperienza e che sappia dare un parere che aiuti veramente. come è stato fatto con molti utenti. su questo credo siamo tutti d'accordo. penso a think per esempio.
> che poi ci fosse una dittatura e una sudditanza, beh può darsi. io stessa a volte avrei voluto intervenire quando i toni si facevano acidi e altezzosi ma non ho fatto nulla, forse per una certa soggezione. e anche perché pensavo che dato che c'era una moderazione, il compito non mi spettava.
> ora praticamente non c'è moderazione, insieme a quei 4\5 utenti che "fomentavano" astii sono state eliminate anche altre voci di spessore che non rompevano. c'è più anarchia e più omogeneità, ma non canterei vittoria


anarchia?
O democrazia?
Il forum è una piazza virtuale. Dove tutti possono stare...
Ascolta cara...
Se tink vuol tornare bussi a quella porta eh?
O bisogna arrivare al punto di andare là e implorarla di tornare?
Ma dove siamo?
Vero tu non hai fatto nulla...
Almeno riconosci il merito a chi si è sacrificato per la causa.
A chi si è opposto, a chi ha dato battaglia a costo del ban, pur di non rinunciare ad esprimere le proprie idee. 
Non vedi come ora le opinioni di tutti sono rispettate?
Non vedi come è iniziato il cammino verso il confronto tra adulteri e vittime di adulterio?
Nessuna canta vittoria.
Nessuno si adagia sugli allori.
E' richiesto il famoso salto di qualità da parte di tutti XD.
Insomma...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Troppi sono stati i 3d nei quali un/a povero/a diavolo/a subiva ondate di accuse e cattiverie o veniva sistematicamente isolato senza che questo dipendesse da lui/lei, ma solo dalla "situazione politica" di quel particolare frangente. sì anche questo era brutto da vedere, ma credo sia già capitato con la nuova gestione. come si farà in futuro? selezione naturlale? chi lotta e resta e chi si arrende e se ne va? :carneval:
> 
> 
> Scusa il quote orrendo ma non sapevo come fare..
> ...


E tu puoi testimoniare tutto il lavoro che io ho fatto, purchè tu resti.
Tutto il mio dirti, sta attenta qui, attenta là, ti diranno così e cosà ( puntualmente si verificava eh?)
Ora non sento più questa esigenza...
Prendiamo le new entry...
Rita.
Nessuno le ha detto...
Hai problemi.
Devi andare da un psico.
Alla moglie di lui non ci pensi?
Ecc..ecc..ecc...
Nessuno le ha detto...
Ah ma tu sei il clone di...
E' entrata ha raccontato la sua storia...e tutto si è svolto in maniera egregia.

Brava ecco il vero male del forum, non certo donna Marì, ma i giudizi, e peggio ancora i pregiudizi.
Si ammetto il forum si è fatto più orecchio che ascolta e comprende le ragioni di tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il Conte va preso a giuste dosi, ma è una buona pietanza.
> La carne troppo magra alla fine diventa stopposa
> 
> Non mi sembra che attualmente si siano verificati casi come in passato. Certo pure io mi sono scontrato con personaggi che a mia volta ho messo in ignore, ma solo per un discorso di serenità ed onestà personale: essendo come detto a suo tempo nell'assoluta impossibilità di offrire aiuto, inutile ed ipocrita che mi ponga a giudice.
> ...


Alce:
Citi Goering....
Ehi ragazzi abbiamo un filonazista qui eh?

Sulla bugia e verità c'è da dire una cosa sola.
Ci sono persone che hanno bisogno dei loro schemi per stare bene con sè stesse. Hanno bisogno costantemente di dire a sè stesse: io sono nel giusto e certe cose non le faccio, perchè sono una brava persona. Poi vanno in tilt, perchè trovano persone che loro reputano le peggiori del mondo, capaci di avere un cuore meglio di loro.
Mio caro...è facile convincere che una bugia sia verità.
Basta arrivare a convincere tutto il popolo.
In ogni regime che si rispetti, viene investita un'energia enorme in polizia e servizio d'ordine. E si teme come le peste bubbonica quel nocciolo duro, di dissidenza.
Ecco perchè Junger insegna che l'unica libertà che viene sistematicamente limitata è quella di dire NO, ad un determinato stato di cose. 
Più comodo, dire, è così e ti deve andare bene così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce:
> Citi Goering....
> Ehi ragazzi abbiamo un filonazista qui eh?
> 
> ...


Cicio, datti una regola con certe uscite: citare un nazista non è certo sintomo di simpatia!
Quella frase fu semplicemente pronunciata da qualcuno che storicamente lo dimostrò, ed una mostra che attualmente è aperta credo a Berlino testimonia di quanto il nazismo fosse penetrato a fondo nella società tedesca di allora. 
Non sono assolutamente in simpatia con quella triste corrente.
So che lo hai scritto come battuta, ma conoscendo la gente preferisco mettere i puntini sulle i.

Riguardo al dire no, non basta, a mio avviso. Dire no da un lato per poi pretendere di appoggiarsi su un altro non ha senso.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu puoi testimoniare tutto il lavoro che io ho fatto, purchè tu resti.
> Tutto il mio dirti, sta attenta qui, attenta là, ti diranno così e cosà ( puntualmente si verificava eh?)
> Ora non sento più questa esigenza...
> Prendiamo le new entry...
> ...


Quoto l'affermazione che il forum stia migliorando. Voglio continuare a contribuire a questo miglioramento, è il mio unico interesse qui dentro.
Però, attenzione. Dobbiamo essere vigili. Anche in passato il forum girava a gonfie vele, anzi volava.... Si sono toccati momenti di altissimi contenuti, persino di POESIA.
Il male è stato non aver saputo gestire saggiamente la sfera privata, e questo è sempre un rischio quando le persone arrivano a conoscersi "de visu" (grazie ai raduni, ad esempio). In tanti non abbiamo avuto questa saggezza, e spesso (come nel mio caso, perdonatemi se faccio un riferimento personale) per semplice ingenuità, o entusiasmo. A volte euforìa. Tu Conte, a tal proposito, hai sulle spalle una sfida gravosa, sia per il tuo carattere, sia per la tua continua voglia di passare dal virtuale al reale. Sappi gestire al meglio, vedrai (e forse stai già vedendo) che non è cosa facile.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cicio, datti una regola con certe uscite: citare un nazista non è certo sintomo di simpatia!
> Quella frase fu semplicemente pronunciata da qualcuno che storicamente lo dimostrò, ed una mostra che attualmente è aperta credo a Berlino testimonia di quanto il nazismo fosse penetrato a fondo nella società tedesca di allora.
> Non sono assolutamente in simpatia con quella triste corrente.
> So che lo hai scritto come battuta, ma conoscendo la gente preferisco mettere i puntini sulle i.
> ...



Fai bene a mettere i puntini sulle i.
Ma da quel che ho letto, la macchina di propaganda di Goebbels, non scherzava eh?
Del resto chi non credeva alle menzogne, finiva male eh?
Ricordati che le teste migliori tedesche, o quelle che pensavano indipendentemente, lasciarono il paese.
Strano fenomeno no?
Il pecorame resta, i demagoghi restano, i tirapiedi pure...
Le mente eccelse, devono fare gli esiliati politici. 
Quella corrente (IMHO) fu solo una cosa sottovalutata...
Oppure qualcun altro...che aveva altre mire, volutamente sottovalutò la portata degli eventi...come dire...poi facciamo fare la parte dei cattivi ai tedeschi.
Ma se vedi dal loro punto di vista, le loro verità erano ineccepibili eh?
Ed è storia vecchia eh?
Premesso che chi ha la pelle scura è meno intelligente di chi l'ha chiara, tutto sarà fatto per dimostrare questa tesi eh?
Finchè non arriva uno che dice, ma cazzo chi l'ha detto che il bianco è meglio del nero? Andiamo a vedere no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Quoto l'affermazione che il forum stia migliorando. Voglio continuare a contribuire a questo miglioramento, è il mio unico interesse qui dentro.
> Però, attenzione. Dobbiamo essere vigili. Anche in passato il forum girava a gonfie vele, anzi volava.... Si sono toccati momenti di altissimi contenuti, persino di POESIA.
> Il male è stato non aver saputo gestire saggiamente la sfera privata, e questo è sempre un rischio quando le persone arrivano a conoscersi "de visu" (grazie ai raduni, ad esempio). In tanti non abbiamo avuto questa saggezza, e spesso (come nel mio caso, perdonatemi se faccio un riferimento personale) per semplice ingenuità, o entusiasmo. A volte euforìa. Tu Conte, a tal proposito, hai sulle spalle una sfida gravosa, sia per il tuo carattere, sia per la tua continua voglia di passare dal virtuale al reale. Sappi gestire al meglio, vedrai (e forse stai già vedendo) che non è cosa facile.


Senti...è facilissimo gestire quel che dici.
Basta non gettare fumo in faccia alla gente eh?
Io con i raduni ho mostrato che sono effettivamente così come appaio.
Ho sempre avuto il coraggio delle mie azioni.
Mai detto una cosa e fatta un'altra.
Direi che, in definitiva, il virtuale per me è solo un veicolo per arrivare al reale. 
La sfera privata delle persone non va gestita.
Chi usa la sfera privata per usare le persone è un essere abietto.
La sfera privata è sacra e inviolabile, di chiccèssia.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...è facilissimo gestire quel che dici.
> Basta non *gettare fumo in faccia alla gente* eh?
> Io con i raduni ho mostrato che *sono effettivamente così come appaio*.
> Ho sempre avuto *il coraggio delle mie azioni*.
> ...


Caro Conte, come sempre capisco poco di quello che scrivi. Sono limitato io, evidentemente.
Pertanto ti chiedo di chiarire i punti che ho evidenziato in rosso, così possiamo aprire un dibattito e non fare monologhi.
La parte finale, quella sull'"essere abbietti" e sulla sacralità della sfera privata, invece è chiara e non posso che quotarti. Azz, se posso quotarti !!!!!
Grazie


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Caro Conte, come sempre capisco poco di quello che scrivi. Sono limitato io, evidentemente.
> Pertanto ti chiedo di chiarire i punti che ho evidenziato in rosso, così possiamo aprire un dibattito e non fare monologhi.
> La parte finale, quella sull'"essere abbietti" e sulla sacralità della sfera privata, invece è chiara e non posso che quotarti. Azz, se posso quotarti !!!!!
> Grazie


Quello di cui parla il Conte sono i buonismi ed i moralismi di facciata, quelli che hanno permesso a certe persone di apparire "santi" pur puzzando di zolfo.
Certe persone non possono mostrarsi apertamente se non con il grave rischio di dover far fronte ad un'immagine di sè nel reale diversa da quella sul forum.
La verità è il pilastro più solido su cui costruire qualsiasi cosa. La menzogna dev'essere puntellata ogni istante perchè non crolli.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai bene a mettere i puntini sulle i.
> Ma da quel che ho letto, la macchina di propaganda di Goebbels, non scherzava eh?
> Del resto chi non credeva alle menzogne, finiva male eh?
> Ricordati che le teste migliori tedesche, o quelle che pensavano indipendentemente, lasciarono il paese.
> ...


Occhio che sulla base della frase in neretto qualcuno che legge dall'esterno potrebbe montarsi la testa! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sid (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sulla bugia e verità c'è da dire una cosa sola.
> Ci sono persone che hanno bisogno dei loro schemi per stare bene con sè stesse. Hanno bisogno costantemente di dire a sè stesse: io sono nel giusto e certe cose non le faccio, perchè sono una brava persona. Poi vanno in tilt, perchè trovano persone che loro reputano le peggiori del mondo, capaci di avere un cuore meglio di loro.


scusa, ma hai scritto questo perchè Oceansize ti ha messo in ignore?

Io non condivido del tutto il tuo pensiero che ho riportato, nel senso che non accade necessariamente così e ti garantisco che ho parecchio a che fare con l'animo umano.
Semmai noto poca tendenza a mettersi in discussione da parte di tutti, sia da parte di chi pensa di essere nel giusto (indipendentemente dal fatto che lo sia), che da parte di chi sa benissimo di aver sbagliato (ma cerca giustificazioni per rendersi accettabile davanti al proprio specchio; figurarsi innanzi a quello altrui).

Però, se appunto ti riferivi a Ocean, non penso che tu possa sostenere che lei preferisce non leggerti perchè si reputa migliore di te.
Ci sono stati periodi in cui leggerti, secondo me, era "impegnativo" anche per te stesso 

Quanto al forum chiuso, sia quel che sia.
Se è per motivi tecnici, mi sembra comprensibile.

Quanto, invece, a questo forum, come ho già scritto, mi pare di vedere dinamiche ricorrenti. 
Io ho chiesto a Rita se si era rivolta ad un terapeuta e so che altri hanno attirato la sua attenzione sulla necessità di rispetto verso la moglie di lui.
Ma questo non è fare pressioni, nè tantomeno trattare senza rispetto.
Se mi pare che il problema sia di un certo tipo, non è che mi rendo utile ignorandolo.
Tu magari mi replicherai che è il tono o il modo... ma io continuo a pensare che non siamo in un convitto di educande e che se è vero che molte persone arrivano a certe scelte perchè hanno dei nodi irrisolti, è anche vero che è ora di cominciare a sistemare le cose tenendo conto che siamo tutti maggiorenni e vaccinati. 
Sinceramente mi chiedo se chi non riesce ad affrontare, non dico gli attacchi, ma anche solo l'antipatia degli altri qui dentro, riesce poi ad affrontare la vita.
In fin dei conti cos'è questo forum e l'ambiente che propone, rispetto ai problemi quotidiani - più o meno gravi - che toccano le nostre vite?
Una briciola.


----------



## Sid (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio che sulla base della frase in neretto qualcuno che legge dall'esterno potrebbe montarsi la testa! :rotfl::rotfl:




io non ho avuto il coraggio di richiamare l'analogia che si potrebbe leggere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> io non ho avuto il coraggio di richiamare l'analogia che si potrebbe leggere.


Beh, notarla non significa necessariamente condividerla, spero, no? 

Io qui sto bene, mi sento al calduccio, mentre prima ero continuamente sballottato tra faziosità e giri d'umore.
Ora se intervengo non lo faccio con il timore che questo scateni una polemica arida come era regola a suo tempo.


----------



## Sid (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Beh, notarla non significa necessariamente condividerla, spero, no*?
> 
> Io qui sto bene, mi sento al calduccio, mentre prima ero continuamente sballottato tra faziosità e giri d'umore.
> Ora se intervengo non lo faccio con il timore che questo scateni una polemica arida come era regola a suo tempo.


Sul grassettato, non me ne volere, ma per me l'allontanamento di qualcuno  può anche avere quel significato.
Se ora il clima sembra meno guerrafondaio è anche vero che in positivo mancano esperienze importanti e buon senso che più di qualcuno aveva.
Ma ora mi fermo, altimenti il Conte, dandomi della nostalgica, mi fa ripulire 1000 post almeno. E io il tempo non ce l'ho


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Sul grassettato, non me ne volere, ma per me l'allontanamento di qualcuno può anche avere quel significato.
> Se ora il clima sembra meno guerrafondaio è anche vero che in positivo mancano esperienze importanti e buon senso che più di qualcuno aveva.
> Ma ora mi fermo, altimenti il Conte, dandomi della nostalgica, mi fa ripulire 1000 post almeno. E io il tempo non ce l'ho


 
Non nego che insieme all'acqua sporca se ne sia andato pure qualche bambino, ma le cose vanno così: nulla viene "aggratis". Pure io ritengo di aver perso interlocutori preziosi, e non mi faccio remora di nominare Moltimodi, tanto per dirne uno.

Lascia che il Conte dica quello che vuole. Se ci sono cessi da pulire che si pigli lui il mocho ed il secchio


----------



## Anna A (8 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> ho aperto io il thread e ho avuto una risposta.
> dico solo che tutto ciò che in questi anni è stato raccontato, analizzato e compreso è un bagaglio importante.
> "siamo dei nani sulle spalle di giganti"
> *in questo modo tutto ciò andrà perduto.*
> ...


vero.
a dire il vero ho pensato spesso a blade runner in questi anni di forum.
"...e tutti questi momenti andranno perduti come lacrime nella pioggia.."
perché è così che va ed è per questo che tutto quello che si vive, anche se virtualmente, andrebbe tenuto nel cuore fino a chè - quel che capita-capita-capita, non porterà via con se anche l'emozione che certi momenti hanno dato.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero.
> a dire il vero ho pensato spesso a blade runner in questi anni di forum.
> "...e tutti questi momenti andranno perduti come lacrime nella pioggia.."
> perché è così che va ed è per questo che tutto quello che si vive, anche se virtualmente, andrebbe tenuto nel cuore fino a chè - quel che capita-capita-capita, non porterà via con se anche l'emozione che certi momenti hanno dato.


TI piacciono le foto Anna?
Le hai viste almeno?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello di cui parla il Conte sono i buonismi ed i moralismi di facciata, quelli che hanno permesso a certe persone di apparire "santi" pur puzzando di zolfo.
> Certe persone non possono mostrarsi apertamente se non con il grave rischio di dover far fronte ad un'immagine di sè nel reale diversa da quella sul forum.
> La verità è il pilastro più solido su cui costruire qualsiasi cosa. La menzogna dev'essere puntellata ogni istante perchè non crolli.


Vero bravissimo Alce...vero...
Ma nella vita, sono sempre riuscito a stanare la natura ultima delle persone.
Fatalità, quelle che sembravano le più cordiali e gentili, sono state alla prova dei fatti le peggiori. ( Ma non voglio giudicare eh)...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio che sulla base della frase in neretto qualcuno che legge dall'esterno potrebbe montarsi la testa! :rotfl::rotfl:



Ma sai che le migliori teste d'Europa andarono negli USA...Eh?


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che le migliori teste d'Europa andarono negli USA...Eh?


 
Già, ed all'inizio della campagna di esplorazione di Marte, quando diverse sonde andarono perse, ci si chiese il perchè, ma la risposta era semplice: erano morti tutti, o andati in pensione. Chi? Ma gli scienziati europei, che furono la fortuna della ricerca USA in tutti i campi, mentre i cervelloni locali hanno avuto la fantastica idea di mettere sugli stessi mezzi dei programmi di navigazione con misure differenti: uno in metrico decimale ed un altro in pollici. Mica li hanno tradotti prima! NO! Hanno fatto un programmino di conversione....... sbagliato!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> scusa, ma hai scritto questo perchè Oceansize ti ha messo in ignore?
> 
> Io non condivido del tutto il tuo pensiero che ho riportato, nel senso che non accade necessariamente così e ti garantisco che ho parecchio a che fare con l'animo umano.
> Semmai noto poca tendenza a mettersi in discussione da parte di tutti, sia da parte di chi pensa di essere nel giusto (indipendentemente dal fatto che lo sia), che da parte di chi sa benissimo di aver sbagliato (ma cerca giustificazioni per rendersi accettabile davanti al proprio specchio; figurarsi innanzi a quello altrui).
> ...


Dio che palle, con i complessi di persecuzione, io ho fatto discorsi generali, non ad personam. Dimmi che cosa me ne frega a me se un' utente mi mette in ignore, che cosa mi cambia? EH? Io mi preoccupo solo in casi in cui ti dico...Donna Dammela e tu rispondi NO, quelli sono i problemi no? 
Per il resto io nutro una stima profondissima per le persone che sanno mettermi in discussione, mai pensato di avere ragione eh? 
Ma che problemi ti fai...
Ocean è stata sempre buonissima con me eh?
Lo vuoi sapere? A me ha perfino dedicato un mp, di quegli che non si dimenticano ( in senso di profondità e spessore dei contenuti), ma cosa avete XD, nessuno lo può sapere...

Ma quali attacchi XD, ma quali antipatie...
Maria Santissima...

Certo che sei tanto donna anche te eh? 
Solo perchè io dico una cosa in generale, tu ti senti tirata subito in causa, dici a me COnte? Dici a me COnte? 

Ma stai tranquilla...
Sono finiti quei tempi XD...

Sid...Siddiamoci...tranqui....a me tu piaci molto eh?
Non mi hai mai fatto nulla di male...
Che problemi tieni?
Non ho una scure in mano eh?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, ed all'inizio della campagna di esplorazione di Marte, quando diverse sonde andarono perse, ci si chiese il perchè, ma la risposta era semplice: erano morti tutti, o andati in pensione. Chi? Ma gli scienziati europei, che furono la fortuna della ricerca USA in tutti i campi, mentre i cervelloni locali hanno avuto la fantastica idea di mettere sugli stessi mezzi dei programmi di navigazione con misure differenti: uno in metrico decimale ed un altro in pollici. Mica li hanno tradotti prima! NO! Hanno fatto un programmino di conversione....... sbagliato!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82nPrYj85o0


----------



## Anna A (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> TI piacciono le foto Anna?
> Le hai viste almeno?


quanto assenzio avevi bevuto prima?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> anarchia?
> O democrazia?
> Il forum è una piazza virtuale. Dove tutti possono stare...
> Ascolta cara...
> ...




rispondo solo su Tink:

chi non ha fatto niente e si sente messa alla porta senza un motivo, vorrebbe che , passata la burriana, ci si interrogasse e si facesse giustizia.

Ma a quanto vedo non ha  funzionato così.

Se io non avessi avuto te a parlare per me, sarei ancora fuori, no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto assenzio avevi bevuto prima?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No litri di vino io e lui...XD...
Dovresti essere orgoglioso di me...
E quando fui a Bologna e mostrai la bandiera...dissi a Messalina: " Liberata pure Bologna dalle carampane!", e lei, " Ma Conte, non ci sono carampane bolognesi eh? Noi siamo bolognesi eh? "...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> rispondo solo su Tink:
> 
> chi non ha fatto niente e si sente messa alla porta senza un motivo, vorrebbe che , passata la burriana, ci si interrogasse e si facesse giustizia.
> 
> ...


E io?
Sarei ancora nell'isola di Montecristo no?
Come mai io sono tornato eh?

Come non ha fatto niente?
Ha votato un sondaggio....no?
Cosa dovrei fare andare da Admin e perorare altre cause?

Senti Ama, ascolta il nonno qua, anche a me dispiace che non ci sia moltimodi, ma mica vado a chiedere di fare rientrare lui no?
Secondo me, se lui sta fuori vuol dire che gli sta bene così no?

TInk, scusami tanto, che cazzo ne so io dove recuperarla?
Non la conosco...
Se ti dispiace tanto, per tink, vai a perorare la causa da Admin no?

O dove vuoi arrivare che Admin vada a implorare gli esiliati?
Ah scusatemi, senza di voi il forum è vuoto, vi prego tornate...

Mi dispiace Amarax, in quella faccenda ho visto solo un braccio di ferro ricattatorio con l'amministratore di un forum.
Come dire: o tu cucini per noi, o noi ti sfasciamo la casa eh?

Ma dove siamo?
Eh me lo spieghi?

Poi tu come ragioni? 
Con la tua personale opinione o parli perchè mandata?

CHE TI FREGA DI TINK?
Ma lasciela andare no?


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io?
> Sarei ancora nell'isola di Montecristo no?
> Come mai io sono tornato eh?
> 
> ...



Conte non la vediamo nello stesso modo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Conte non la vediamo nello stesso modo.


Il mio modo?
X,y,z ecc..ecc..( tranne Petrolini) li conosco fuori dal forum, quindi mi sono sentito di chiedere ad Admin la loro riamissione.
Tutti gli altri NON li conosco.
Ergo, mi sono indifferenti.
Sono solo nick, che scrivono.

Tu invece fai un processo alle intenzioni.
QUesto mi secca.
Non tentare di manipolarmi.


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio modo?
> X,y,z ecc..ecc..( tranne Petrolini) li conosco fuori dal forum, quindi mi sono sentito di chiedere ad Admin la loro riamissione.
> Tutti gli altri NON li conosco.
> Ergo, mi sono indifferenti.
> ...



Io??
lo vedi che ce l'hai con me?
e come ti manipolerei? facendoti vedere un punto di vista diverso e cmq logico valido per me e anche per gli altri?


E me nemmeno mi conosci...


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Direi che, in definitiva, *il virtuale per me è solo un veicolo per arrivare al reale. *
> La sfera privata delle persone non va gestita.
> Chi usa la sfera privata per usare le persone è un essere abietto.
> La sfera privata è sacra e inviolabile, di chiccèssia.


Si sono fatte un sacco di discussioni Conte su questo argomento. E il reale ha portato tante volte, troppe volte, alla formazione di fazioni. Ora si è andati oltre (spero). Ma non puoi pretendere che non ci si lasci condizionare da quello che si sa davvero, sarebbe schizofrenia e non ne abbiamo alcun bisogno. Mi piacerebbe che ognuno di noi ragionasse con la propria testa (e col proprio cuore) senza pensare a simpatie o antipatie di gruppo, ma mi rendo conto che è molto più facile seguire l'onda. Per quello che mi riguarda ignoro chi non mi piace, e vivo tranquilla .


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio modo?
> X,y,z ecc..ecc..( tranne Petrolini) li conosco fuori dal forum, quindi mi sono sentito di chiedere ad Admin la loro riamissione.
> Tutti gli altri NON li conosco.
> Ergo, mi sono indifferenti.
> ...


CAZZO! :ira: 

Questa E' una mancanza di rispetto verso gli altri ... io li ho sempre considerati delle persone, punto.


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> CAZZO! :ira:
> 
> Questa E' una mancanza di rispetto verso gli altri ... io li ho sempre considerati delle persone, punto.


Siamo in due.


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2010)

Pinceton io penso che tu debba abbassare i toni, scendi dai trampoli ... TU sei un semplice "utente", ne piu' e ne meno, come tutti, ricordalo, OK?


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo in due.



E questo mi fa piacere   :up:


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo in due.





tre


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Giò non so quale sia la cosa più giusta da fare.
> In tutta onestà capsco che come Admn come fai fai *qualcuno sempre dirà che hai sbagliato*.
> Io resto seccata quando persone che non si firmano mi offendono o quando si usa il mezzo per "punire" chi non la pensa come te.
> Io solo per il fatto che non sono buona a fare una battaglia del sesso o perchè sono legata al mio passato sono da rubinare?
> ...


 Sì sempre. Ho sempre sbagliato. Qualunque cosa tocco è sbagliata. Ma l'errore fa parte della vita più di qualunque altra cosa. Attraverso la finestra grondante di sangue e miseria si intravede l'orizzonte, un nuovo inizio.

Drammatico, no? E' la realtà. La realtà è cruda, netta, tagliente. Un rubino è solo un rubino, una parola di troppo. La realtà reale è altrove. Sorvola i rubini, meglio, non andare a leggerli, cosa ti importa, realmente?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io mi sono rotto il cazzo (si puo' dire?) ... ma giusto un pochetto eh ... ... ...


 Ma ... non eri femmina? :rasoio:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Si sono fatte un sacco di discussioni Conte su questo argomento. E il reale ha portato tante volte, troppe volte, alla formazione di fazioni. Ora si è andati oltre (spero). Ma non puoi pretendere che non ci si lasci condizionare da quello che si sa davvero, sarebbe schizofrenia e non ne abbiamo alcun bisogno. Mi piacerebbe che ognuno di noi ragionasse con la propria testa (e col proprio cuore) senza pensare a simpatie o antipatie di gruppo, ma mi rendo conto che è molto più facile seguire l'onda. Per quello che mi riguarda ignoro chi non mi piace, e vivo tranquilla .


Io so solo quello che ho esperito.
Tutto il resto non lo conosco.
MK, guardiamo i problemi di coppia, quando si mette in aceto, so cazzi, perchè tutto assume una doppia valenza. 
Esempio: Io ti dò uno schiaffo. Verissimo, gesto ignobile.
Ma tu quanto mi hai provocato? 

Invece qui si pretende che uno ti dia uno schiaffo solamente perchè si sveglia male al mattino e gli va di prendere a ceffoni la prima persona che passa per le mani.

MK, ignorare chi non mi piace, è una cosa che ho imparato da te. E ti ringrazio per questo.

Per il resto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxJuLMtu44s&feature=related


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

Concordo con Mk e Marì riguardo la necessità di evitare altre faziosità, la creazione di nuovi "partiti" o crocchietti di simpatie selettive ed esclusive.
Concordo nel fatto che tutti ci si consideri a pari livello, che l'"anzianità" nel forum vada a significare unicamente maggior predisposizione all'accoglienza ed alla comprensione, e giammai autorità di alcun tipo.
Resta che alcuni utenti più di altri hanno caratteri particolarmente coloriti, quali il nostro Conte che comunque, chiaramente a suo modo, fin'ora ha mostrato grande dedizione al forum inteso come comunità.
Laddove pare sconfinare nel presenzialismo ed in una sorta di reggenza voglio concedergli, da buon amico quale sto imparando a considerarlo, che questo accada per la sua anima sanguigna e teatrale, non certo per presunzione o malvolenza. D'altro canto è animale da palcoscenico già di mestiere, e questo non può non trasparire dal suo essere persona, qui come in trattoria, e non immagine virtuale.
Ecco che su questo punto, allora, mi tocca smentirlo allorché dice che siamo solo nick che scrivono.
Bene: pure dietro ad un clone, ad un troll, ad un utente "sintetico" si nascondono esseri umani con le loro caratteristiche che umane sono.
Abbiamo utenti sensibili, altri acidi, altri ancora con evidenti patologie in corso, altri equilibrati e sereni. Abbiamo di sicuro pure maschere, ma dietro ogni maschera, seppure ce ne può essere un'altra, alla fine non possiamo non trovare un viso.
Ecco che in quest'ottica non possiamo permetterci di dire "chissenefrega" senza commettere un gesto che va contro lo spirito stesso del forum, che è fondato sull'accoglienza e la comprensione.
Si perdoni al Conte certe sue uscite che, non me ne voglia, a mio avviso a volte hanno un sapore vagamente berlusconiano per la loro....... estemporaneità, ma egli sappia in futuro meglio trasmettere a tutti, e non solo a coloro che sanno leggere i suoi gesti di scena, le idee di cui ci fa tanto generosamente (ed almeno per me piacevolmente) dono in queste pagine.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (9 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Concordo con Mk e Marì riguardo la necessità di evitare altre faziosità, la creazione di nuovi "partiti" o crocchietti di simpatie selettive ed esclusive.
> Concordo nel fatto che tutti ci si consideri a pari livello, che l'"anzianità" nel forum vada a significare unicamente maggior predisposizione all'accoglienza ed alla comprensione, e giammai autorità di alcun tipo.
> Resta che alcuni utenti più di altri hanno caratteri particolarmente coloriti, quali il nostro Conte che comunque, chiaramente a suo modo, fin'ora ha mostrato grande dedizione al forum inteso come comunità.
> Laddove pare sconfinare nel presenzialismo ed in una sorta di reggenza voglio concedergli, da buon amico quale sto imparando a considerarlo, che questo accada per la sua anima sanguigna e teatrale, non certo per presunzione o malvolenza. D'altro canto è animale da palcoscenico già di mestiere, e questo non può non trasparire dal suo essere persona, qui come in trattoria, e non immagine virtuale.
> ...


Quest'uomo è un UOMO


----------



## Sid (9 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1.che palle, con i complessi di persecuzione, io ho fatto discorsi generali, non ad personam. Dimmi che cosa me ne frega a me se un' utente mi mette in ignore, che cosa mi cambia? EH?
> 
> 
> 2. Ma che problemi ti fai...
> ...


Mi pare che tu abbia travisato. Mi rendo conto, però, che non avendo io scritto in relazione a punti determinati, ma fatto un discorso che toccava diversi tasti, ti possa non essere stato chiaro.

1. Il riferimento a Ocean era legato al fatto che quello che avevo quotato non aveva, secondo me, nesso con quello che avevi scritto prima. Ho perciò pensato che tu avessi scritto (sto parafrasando) che chi si crede bello e buono resti male se chi considera inferiore di fatto non lo è, in risposta al fatto che Alce aveva perorato la tua causa con Ocean (che a sua volta aveva riferito di non leggerti). [sembra complicato ma non lo è] :mrgreen:.
Non vedo cosa c'entri questo con la persecuzione.
Non so se l'hai notato ma io mi ritengo la teorica del fatto che l'ambiente (anche duro) del forum fortifica il carattere 

2. Ti sembra che io mi faccia problemi? Io più che altro faccio domande.
Ah.. intendiamoci... non sono un agente del KGB e non carpisco informazioni...ma al momento non mi viene in mente altro modo per cercare di  capire fatti e persone 

3. Il mio discorso su simpatie/antipatie - conflitti/attacchi/amicizie era legato al fatto che mi sembra del tutto normale che chi arriva nel forum possa non essere simpatico a tutti quelli che già vi si trovano. 
In un certo qual modo non condivido il fatto che si debba fare da balie, proprio perchè il forum è - secondo me - una bella prova per relazionarsi con gli altri 

4. Caro mio, io sono tanto donna quando serve.
Ma sono anche tanto uomo, quando serve.
Addirittura, quando serve, sono bulldog con striature da iena :mrgreen:

5. Io non mi sento tirata in ballo. 
Se ho qualcosa da dire, la dico. Certe volte, è vero, mi mordo la lingua e non scrivo nulla.
Altre volte, però, mi sembra utile bilanciare i pareri.
Quando si è tutti della stessa opinione è una gran noia. 
Per di più scambiarsi idee non significa affatto litigare


----------



## Sid (9 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Quest'uomo è un UOMO


e TU hai scoperto l'acqua calda!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> e TU hai scoperto l'acqua calda!


 
GIU LA TESTA GENTE! 

Fra un po' la mia autostima esplode!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Concordo con Mk e Marì riguardo la necessità di evitare altre faziosità, la creazione di nuovi "partiti" o crocchietti di simpatie selettive ed esclusive.
> Concordo nel fatto che tutti ci si consideri a pari livello, che l'"anzianità" nel forum vada a significare unicamente maggior predisposizione all'accoglienza ed alla comprensione, e giammai autorità di alcun tipo.
> Resta che alcuni utenti più di altri hanno caratteri particolarmente coloriti, quali il nostro Conte che comunque, chiaramente a suo modo, fin'ora ha mostrato grande dedizione al forum inteso come comunità.
> Laddove pare sconfinare nel presenzialismo ed in una sorta di reggenza voglio concedergli, da buon amico quale sto imparando a considerarlo, che questo accada per la sua anima sanguigna e teatrale, non certo per presunzione o malvolenza. D'altro canto è animale da palcoscenico già di mestiere, e questo non può non trasparire dal suo essere persona, qui come in trattoria, e non immagine virtuale.
> ...


Vero quanto tu dici. 
Ho capito che la mia esigenza di andare oltre al nick, è un problema solo mio. 
Ma credimi è più forte di me.
Un essere umano, diventa persona ai miei occhi, solo quando i miei occhi hanno incrociato i suoi.
Sono fatto così.
E per sistema credo solo a quello che vedo.
Mi automodero a sto punto.
Ma tu puoi appunto testimoniare il sapore delle mie simpatiche sboronate, che sono solo per ridere e fare casino.
A me Berlusconi è sempre stato simpatico...eh?
O de riffe o de raffe, lui è arrivato dove voleva...
Non è affar mio se gli italiani si sono sempre bevuti tutto...
E non vai lontano Alce, io per orientamento politico, sono sempre stato un uomo di destra. 
Aborro le sinistre. E mi sono fatto delle matte risate negli ultimi anni, matte...poverini, vogliono governare il paese, senza i denari: impossibile. 
Ho un'idea platonica della politica eh?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu abbia travisato. Mi rendo conto, però, che non avendo io scritto in relazione a punti determinati, ma fatto un discorso che toccava diversi tasti, ti possa non essere stato chiaro.
> 
> 1. Il riferimento a Ocean era legato al fatto che quello che avevo quotato non aveva, secondo me, nesso con quello che avevi scritto prima. Ho perciò pensato che tu avessi scritto (sto parafrasando) che chi si crede bello e buono resti male se chi considera inferiore di fatto non lo è, in risposta al fatto che Alce aveva perorato la tua causa con Ocean (che a sua volta aveva riferito di non leggerti). [sembra complicato ma non lo è] :mrgreen:.
> Non vedo cosa c'entri questo con la persecuzione.
> ...


:up::up::up:
Mi piaci molto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero quanto tu dici.
> Ho capito che la mia esigenza di andare oltre al nick, è un problema solo mio.
> Ma credimi è più forte di me.
> Un essere umano, diventa persona ai miei occhi, solo quando i miei occhi hanno incrociato i suoi.
> ...


Pensa che io, forte di una radicata mentalità di destra per educazione (senza simpatie "nostalgiche") ed in assoluto disgusto per l'untuosa ipocrisia delle sinistre per esperienza diretta nel mondo del lavoro, oggi come oggi mi sento di potermi definire......... anarchico. Ben inteso, pure qui in senso di principio, non per inquadramento ideologico.
Casi della vita.


----------



## oceansize (9 Novembre 2010)

volevo rispondere al volo dato che sono stata tirata in ballo:carneval:
il fatto che abbia messo in ignore il conte nn credo gli freghi nulla, tanto più che non abbiamo mai avuto particolari screzi. so' fatti miei se mi va o no di leggerlo insomma
ho voluto scriverlo nel mio post semplicemente perché lui aveva scritto poco prima e non volevo che sembrasse che stessi evitando di rispondere a sue eventuali domande. così invece se non rispondo è perché proprio non leggo.:sonar:
peace & love  :canna:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> volevo rispondere al volo dato che sono stata tirata in ballo:carneval:
> il fatto che abbia messo in ignore il conte nn credo gli freghi nulla, tanto più che non abbiamo mai avuto particolari screzi. so' fatti miei se mi va o no di leggerlo insomma
> ho voluto scriverlo nel mio post semplicemente perché lui aveva scritto poco prima e non volevo che sembrasse che stessi evitando di rispondere a sue eventuali domande. così invece se non rispondo è perché proprio non leggo.:sonar:
> peace & love  :canna:


Vero amica mia, io non tengo business no?
Tu scegli di ignorarmi? Scelta tua.
Del resto anch'io glisso amabilmente dove non mi interessa intervenire eh?
Almeno hai la prova che io non sono un qualunquista.
Cerco nei limiti delle mie possibilità di aver rispetto per gli altri, ma non sono disposto a falsare me stesso, per compiacere gli altri.
Allora porco cazzo:
Se mi dico: se gli altri non mi accettano è un problema loro, la mia autostima sale, se mi dico: ecco visto, per quanto io faccia non sarò mai accettato dagli altri, la mia autostima scende.

Ho anche imparato che se ti fai tirare troppo per la giacchetta ne esci pazzo eh?

Ho visto nella persona di Admin, un'infinita pazienza, che io non ho.

Poi come dicono di me...io non sono lucido, ma ho qui e là qualche leggera come dire...puntina acuminata...no?

Infine dai, porco cazzo, in un forum che si rispetti...ogni tanto ci vuole qualche bel vespaio...


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esempio: Io ti dò uno schiaffo. Verissimo, gesto ignobile.
> Ma tu quanto mi hai provocato?


Conte ti ringrazio per le belle parole (sull'ignorare ho fatto una lunga scuola eh), ma questa cosa non l'accetto. Un uomo che picchia una donna o un bambino non l'accetterò mai.


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non vai lontano Alce, io per orientamento politico, sono sempre stato un uomo di destra.
> Aborro le sinistre. E mi sono fatto delle matte risate negli ultimi anni, matte...poverini, vogliono governare il paese, senza i denari: impossibile.
> Ho un'idea platonica della politica eh?


Cos'è l'idea platonica della politica? Sai Conte io non guardo i politici ma gli uomini. Mi piacciono quelli che rischiano, quelli che usano la cultura per arrivare al cuore delle persone. E si mettono in gioco, continuamente. Senza usare la politica per i propri affari personali.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Cos'è l'idea platonica della politica? Sai Conte io non guardo i politici ma gli uomini. Mi piacciono quelli che rischiano, quelli che usano la cultura per arrivare al cuore delle persone. E si mettono in gioco, continuamente. Senza usare la politica per i propri affari personali.


In parole povere.
Solo chi possiede in sè l'idea di "bene" può governare.
Secondo Platone, noi abbiamo delle caratteristiche che ci vengono date dalla natura. Noi abbiamo in noi stessi le idee, i numeri, le caratteristiche per fare certe cose nella vita.
http://www.filosofico.net/Antologia_file/AntologiaP/PLATONE_ L IDEA DI BENE (REPUBBL.htm


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In parole povere.
> *Solo chi possiede in sè l'idea di "bene" può governare.*
> Secondo Platone, noi abbiamo delle caratteristiche che ci vengono date dalla natura. Noi abbiamo in noi stessi le idee, i numeri, le caratteristiche per fare certe cose nella vita.
> http://www.filosofico.net/Antologia_file/AntologiaP/PLATONE_ L IDEA DI BENE (REPUBBL.htm



Tutti abbiamo in noi l'idea del bene. Il problema è che magari questa idea non è condivisa dagli altri...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo in noi l'idea del bene. Il problema è che magari questa idea non è condivisa dagli altri...


Sapessi....
Donna la tua è perspicacia:up::up::up:

Ma nel mondo delle idee platoniche, esse sono pure.
In buona sostanza, ogni albero dà sempre e solo i suoi frutti.
Sta a noi smascherare gli impostori.


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In parole povere.
> Solo chi possiede in sè l'idea di "bene" può governare.
> Secondo Platone, noi abbiamo delle caratteristiche che ci vengono date dalla natura. Noi abbiamo in noi stessi le idee, i numeri, le caratteristiche per fare certe cose nella vita.
> http://www.filosofico.net/Antologia_file/AntologiaP/PLATONE_ L IDEA DI BENE (REPUBBL.htm


Conte Conte... il bene e il male separati non possono esistere. Bisogna conoscere il male, avere il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi e poi SCEGLIERE.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Conte Conte... il bene e il male separati non possono esistere. Bisogna conoscere il male, avere il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi e poi SCEGLIERE.


Fatto.
Il dado è tratto.
E sai che ben difficilmente torno sui miei passi.
Ho imparato eh?
A furia di legnate.
Non posso sprecare ulteriori energie. Ho un mucchio di pratiche oggettive da sbrigare, cazzo, ne va della mia vita.


----------

